# Storia infinita di un grande malato amore



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
Grande amore perché il cuore mi batteva così forte quando lui mi abbracciava da sentirsi a distanza, grande delusione perché ora mi ritrovo incastrata in una vita che mi rende terribilmente infelice e non perché questo amore sia passato
ma perché mi ritrovo disillusa, ferita e costretta a sopprimere una rabbia che mi ribolle dentro.
Non sono il tipo che tradisce o che racconta bugie, mi si leggono in faccia, pensavo nella mia totale ingenuità che tutti fossero cosi...quanto mi sbagliavo.
I primi otto mesi...fantastici, peccato poi scopro di essere l'amante e non la ragazza che nel frattempo era partita all'estero. 4 anni di rapporto, vedo lui sofferente, lo giustifico e decido di lasciarlo scegliere. Comprendendo l'importanza di 4 anni in confronto a pochi mesi e mettendomi nei panni dell'altra lo lascio decidere dandogli i consigli che darei ad un caro amico, totalmente disinteressati (pago a caro prezzo questa disponibilità, iniziando ad avere problemi con il cibo),perdo anche delle amicizie che non capivano il mio atteggiamento nei confronti di lui..come si dice io perdono gli altri no..ecco perché da allora non ho più parlato.
Insomma lui decide di iniziare con me, io felicissima decido di proseguire...man mano che passa il tempo però mi è capitato di trovare varie volte dei pensieri, piccole poesie nostalgiche dedicati a questa ex ragazza. Chiarimenti, giustificazioni varie e banali e siamo andati avanti. Passano tre anni circa, io non sono più la ragazzina spensierata e fiduciosa ma una ragazza diffidente e molto attenta ai particolari,noto un atteggiamento diverso, anche per telefono, riesco a cogliere il minimo cambiamento ed in questo caso scopro invece un'infatuazione verso una sconosciuta incontrata per caso, sconosciuta che grazie alla sua tenacia, diventa conosciuta. "La donna della sua vita" aveva scritto ad un suo collega. Messo alle strette litighiamo, lo lascio e si ripresenta la sera stessa davanti il lavoro giurandomi il pentimento, che si è sentito uno stupito etc etc, immagino tutti abbiate chiare le giustificazioni che vengono propinate in questi casi. Riandiamo avanti, mantiene le promesse, non mi accorgo di nulla, è cambiato mi dico, arriviamo a 10 anni di fidanzamento. Cresciamo insieme, tra quotidianità, problemi e gioie. Rimango incinta(iniziativa venuta da lui) e dopo un paio di settimane dalla notizia, una sera noto una email, di cui non conoscevo l'esistenza, account utilizzato per siti di chat, mi crolla il mondo addosso, lo metto alle strette, escono fuori migliaia di rapporti virtuali, alcuni forse no molti si di sesso virtuale, webcam e un altro numero di telefono (in quel periodo per aumentare le entrate in casa, facevo due lavori, dalle 9 di mattina alle 22 di sera quindi lui aveva molto tempo libero.) Schifata e disgustata, mi ricrolla addosso il castello di carte che mi ero costruita...questa volta però fa meno male.
Non riesco neanche ad andare fino in fondo, non voglio leggere altro.
Lui si dispera come poche volte nella sua vita, forse perché si è sentito umiliato e beccato per l'ennesima volta,non lo so
fatto sta che mi propone una terapia di coppia. Io accetto per la bimba in arrivo, la sensazione che ho però è di essere stata incastrata, o forse ho fatto tutto da sola...boh
Gli ho detto anche davanti alla terapista, sto con te solo perché sono incinta, sensazione che provo ancora oggi, nonostante non sia sicura che lo avrei lasciato davvero.
Iniziamo questo percorso portato avanti per un anno, avrei voluto continuarlo, avrei voluto continuare con questa terapista anche per conto mio ma per problemi economici e con l'arrivo della bambina abbiamo dovuto interrompere.
Sono passati 4 anni da allora e mi ritrovo donna a piangere e a pensare, ho perdonato? questa volta non credo di aver perdonato, non ho avuto il tempo di elaborare,di soffrire, di arrabbiarmi. Non ho dimenticato nulla, tutti i giorni ci penso, non passa giorno che il mio maledetto cervello non rimugini su quello che è successo..e fa male, come allora, ne più ne meno. Ho sviluppato migliaia di paure, non sono più io e non riesco più a vivere così, so di essere un ripiego, io credo lui mi voglia bene e pure tanto ma non lo reputo amore il suo..forse neanche il mio a questo punto lo è. Ne verso di lui, ne verso me stessa. Mi vergogno tanto ad avervi raccontato la mia storia, è la prima volta che lo faccio, come si supera? come ci siete riusciti? come ci si convive?


----------



## Fantastica (10 Luglio 2015)

Ciao talis, assolutamente non vergognarti. Anzi, come hai fatto a sopportare tutta questa solitudine, senza confidenze (salvo la psicoterapeuta) in tutti questi anni? Non una mamma, non un'amica del cuore, non un fratello, una sorella a cui aprire il tuo cuore? Come mai ti sei rinchiusa su di te con tutto il bisogno che hai di sostegno, di conforto? 
Benvenuta!


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2015)

Benvenuta Talis. 
Un anno di terapia non e' poco. Non ti ha proprio aiutata a capire cosa manca e perche', a lui, tra voi?
Ora aspetti un'altra bambina. Dovrebbe essere un momento di gioia e di condivisione. Hai parlato con lui di come ti senti?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ciao talis benvenuta, ora cerca di vivere più serenamente possibile la tua gravidanza che è la priorità, parla con lui del tuo sconforto. Dalla terapia che avevate iniziato non siete riusciti a capire meglio il suo problema?


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ciao talis, benvenuta.

hai fatto benissimo a raccontare la tua storia... è difficile aprirsi con chi ti circonda, lo so, lo capisco bene ... anche io ho sempre confidato nella gentilezza degli sconosciuti (cit.).. e qui ho trovato persone di valore che mi hanno aiutata..

spero capiti lo stesso anche a te, quando vuoi sfogarti, scrivi :up:


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

che storia...ma con tutto 'sto pregresso anche un secondo figlio??


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che storia...ma con tutto 'sto pregresso anche un secondo figlio??


Ecco anche io ho pensato subito a questo....mah


----------



## Nicka (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che storia...ma con tutto 'sto pregresso anche un secondo figlio??


Mi hai preceduta.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> *Non ho dimenticato nulla, tutti i giorni ci penso, non passa giorno che il mio maledetto cervello non rimugini su quello che è successo..e fa male, come allora, ne più ne meno. Ho sviluppato migliaia di paure, non sono più io e non riesco più a vivere così, so di essere un ripiego, io credo lui mi voglia bene e pure tanto ma non lo reputo amore il suo..forse neanche il mio a questo punto lo è. Ne verso di lui, ne verso me stessa. *Mi vergogno tanto ad avervi raccontato la mia storia, è la prima volta che lo faccio, come si supera? come ci siete riusciti? come ci si convive?


Se davvero (e devi esserne certa) senti questo, stare assieme non ha più senso... a prescindere dai figli, che tra l'altro cresceranno male in una famiglia avvelenata da paure, rancori, rabbie inespresse.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che storia...ma con tutto 'sto pregresso anche un secondo figlio??



ho pensato la stessa cosa...


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Ciao talis, assolutamente non vergognarti. Anzi, come hai fatto a sopportare tutta questa solitudine, senza confidenze (salvo la psicoterapeuta) in tutti questi anni? Non una mamma, non un'amica del cuore, non un fratello, una sorella a cui aprire il tuo cuore? Come mai ti sei rinchiusa su di te con tutto il bisogno che hai di sostegno, di conforto?
> Benvenuta!


E quoto!



talis ha detto:


> ... *la sensazione che ho* però è di essere stata incastrata, o *forse ho fatto tutto da sola.*..boh
> 
> Non ho dimenticato nulla, tutti i giorni ci penso, non passa giorno che il mio maledetto cervello non rimugini su quello che è successo..e fa male, come allora, ne più ne meno. *Ho sviluppato migliaia di paure, non sono più io e non riesco più a vivere così,* so di essere un ripiego, io credo lui mi voglia bene e pure tanto ma non lo reputo amore il suo..forse neanche il mio a questo punto lo è. Ne verso di lui, *ne verso me stessa*. Mi vergogno tanto ad avervi raccontato la mia storia, è la prima volta che lo faccio, come si supera? come ci siete riusciti? come ci si convive?


Sono brutte sensazioni...e fai bene a scriverne.

Continua a scrivere. Tutto quell'isolamento che racconti toglie ossigeno. E le paure possono diventare un rifugio troppo sicuro. Che nel tempo si trasforma in una gabbia da cui sembra di non poter uscire. 

Tieni presente però che la gabbia ha spazi fra le sbarre, e in quegli spazi possono passare parole e sensazioni. 
E la chiave ce l'hai in mano tu. Nessun altro. Che sì, hai fatto tutto da sola probabilmente...ma se è così, puoi anche trovare la strada. 

E benvenuta


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> che storia...ma con tutto 'sto pregresso anche un secondo figlio??


Giusto... però forse presa dalla speranza o illusa che la terapia lo potesse cambiare,è rimasta incinta di nuovo... non è facile accettare che il proprio compagno possa arrivare a tanto...Benvenuta talis e qui parlane più che puoi, ti liberi in parte di un peso da portare...


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> E quoto!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


è proprio vero!


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Giusto... però forse presa dalla speranza o illusa che la terapia lo potesse cambiare,è rimasta incinta di nuovo... non è facile accettare che il proprio compagno possa arrivare a tanto...Benvenuta talis e qui parlane più che puoi, ti liberi in parte di un peso da portare...


quoto tutto! :up: il fallimento è difficilissimo da accettare e riconoscere, così come la delusione..


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
> Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
> Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
> Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
> ...


la risposta è nel titolo.  un amore non può essere malato,se lo è non è amore.   è qualcosa di tossico.

avrai sviluppato milioni di paure,pensieri,desideri rabbiosi,ma non solo non te ne sei andata o lo hai allontanato,ma pure un secondo figlio ci stai facendo.

non ti so dire se il tuo terapista ti stia aiutando.   di sicuro avresti bisogno di un ruspista,perchè per recuperare la tua autostima bisogna scavare parecchio.

e fino a che non la ritrovi,non uscirai dal pantano.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Giusto... però forse presa dalla speranza o illusa che la terapia lo potesse cambiare,è rimasta incinta di nuovo... non è facile accettare che il proprio compagno possa arrivare a tanto...Benvenuta talis e qui parlane più che puoi, ti liberi in parte di un peso da portare...


eh già


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto tutto! :up:


Penso che l'ultima cosa di cui abbia bisogno talis adesso è perfino il sospetto di venir
giudicata.. . Vuol essere ascoltata dopo anni di silenzio, sfogarsi... lasciamoglielo fare.. .


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che l'ultima cosa di cui abbia bisogno talis adesso è perfino il sospetto di venir
> giudicata.. . Vuol essere ascoltata dopo anni di silenzio, sfogarsi... lasciamoglielo fare.. .


esatto, penso proprio la stessa cosa  e la capisco, perchè io pure non parlavo più per non sentirmi dire da amici parenti e colleghi che ero scema e lui era uno stronzo. nessuno nel mio mondo reale sa degli schiaffi.

quindi Talis, sfogati quanto vuoi. nessuno ti giudica.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> è proprio vero!


Eh già! 

E ciao!!!


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Penso che l'ultima cosa di cui abbia bisogno talis adesso è perfino il sospetto di venir
> giudicata.. . Vuol essere ascoltata dopo anni di silenzio, sfogarsi... lasciamoglielo fare.. .


ah, ma io non giudicavo, mi perplimevo (e mi dispiacevo per lei)


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ma io non giudicavo, mi perplimevo (e mi dispiacevo per lei)


:abbraccio:


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ma io non giudicavo, mi perplimevo (e mi dispiacevo per lei)


Beh... metti conto che lei è fragile e incinta e tradita e che inoltre si apre per la prima volta ad estranei(ed è questo il vantaggio per lei)  con cui non ha mai interagito prima... Insomma basta poco per creare un malinteso e farla scappare... Ma lei DEVE sfogarsi.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Beh... metti conto che lei è fragile e incinta e tradita e che inoltre si apre per la prima volta ad estranei(ed è questo il vantaggio per lei)  con cui non ha mai interagito prima... Insomma basta poco per creare un malinteso e farla scappare... Ma lei DEVE sfogarsi.


verde.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Eh già!
> 
> E ciao!!!


ciao ipa !


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
> Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
> Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
> Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
> ...



cara talis, benvenuta.
la tua situazione è oltremodo difficile, con un bimbo piccolo ed un altro in arrivo, quindi intanto ti mando un abbraccio solidale.
partirei da quello che desideri.
cosa vorresti?


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ah, ma io non giudicavo, mi perplimevo (e mi dispiacevo per lei)


Idem


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione. Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato. 
Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io. Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione. Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato.
> Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
> Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
> Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io. Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare


Avresti bisogno di parlare con qualcuno che ti aiuti a guardare alla tua storia da un'atra prospettiva.
A ribaltare i tuoi pensieri, cosi cupi ora e a dar loro un po' di leggerezza. 
Dov'e' finita Tebe?
Qualcuno riesce a contattarla?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione. Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato.
> Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
> Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
> Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io. Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare


Ciao e benvenuta (si fa per dire. Sarebbe meglio non cercare mai quella parola sul motore di ricerca).
Intanto sei certa che la gravidanza, la bimba piccola, il caldo non ti abbiano messo in una predisposizione fisica alla depressione?
Non dico che tu non abbia motivi per stare come stai, ce li hai eccome, ma che se fisicamente si sta bene si affronta tutto meglio.
Di' al ginecologo che ti senti stanca .

Dopo la terapia di coppia avrete preso delle decisioni e degli impegni reciproci, giusto?
E' il passato che senti come una montagna o hai timori per il futuro?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
> Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
> Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
> Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
> ...


Se ho capito bene tu stai malissimo per i suoi comportamenti, del suo non amore ma volere bene. 
Domandi come si supera, come ci si riesce, come ci si convive.

Bene, nelle condizioni sopra su ciò che ho capito io, non si supera,non ci si riesce, non ci si convive. La vera alternativa è quella di separarsi.


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se ho capito bene tu stai malissimo per i suoi comportamenti, del suo non amore ma volere bene.
> Domandi come si supera, come ci si riesce, come ci si convive.
> 
> Bene, nelle condizioni sopra su ciò che ho capito io, non si supera,non ci si riesce, non ci si convive. La vera alternativa è quella di separarsi.


Ma perche' separarsi? No. 
E' entrata in un loop in cui vede tutto nero. 
Gli ormoni della gravidanza non aiutano.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma perche' separarsi? No.
> E' entrata in un loop in cui vede tutto nero.
> Gli ormoni della gravidanza non aiutano.


Aver avuto la sfortuna di sposare una testa di cazzo non è un motivo quantomeno sufficiente a prendere in considerazione la cosa? Ovvio che una decisione del genere va meditata, e sicuramente le farebbe bene un'analisi questa volta non di coppia ma mirata solo a lei.


----------



## Nausicaa (10 Luglio 2015)

Ciao,

dici che avresti voluto continuare con la terapia ma che hai smesso per questioni economiche.

Ma, non so se hai considerato, terapie psicologiche sono offerte anche dal servizio sanitario nazionale.
Basta una prescrizione del medico di base per un primo colloquio, dove poi si valuterà se come quando quanto proseguire.
Sì paghi il ticket, che però è comunque inferiore al costo di una terapia privata.
E se hai un isee basso, anche il ticket è ridotto.

O prova a vedere se ci sono consultori familiari gratuiti nella tua zona...

Ma adesso continui a fare doppio lavoro? E tuo marito lavora?


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Ma perche' separarsi? No.
> E' entrata in un loop in cui vede tutto nero.
> Gli ormoni della gravidanza non aiutano.


Secondo il mio parere questa donna è di una genuinità sorprendente, di una sincerità allarmante. Ha avuto la sfortuna di usare tutto questo con un emerito porco. Che altro c'è da aggiungere? 

Si, lo so che tutto possa essere aggravato vista la situazione di questa donna, è incinta, e avrebbe bisogno si serenità e amore.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo il mio parere questa donna è di una genuinità sorprendente, di una sincerità allarmante. Ha avuto la sfortuna di usare tutto questo con un emerito porco. Che altro c'è da aggiungere?
> 
> Si, lo so che tutto possa essere aggravato vista la situazione di questa donna, è incinta, e avrebbe bisogno si serenità e amore.


Io non credo più nella separazione.
Chi si vuol separare, chi è in grado di farlo prima si separa poi racconta.
Se una donna ha sopportato per un decennio vuol dire che è molto innamorata ma ha anche sviluppato una forma di dipendenza da lui o dalla relazione che non le consente di separarsi.
Infatti è incinta del secondo figlio, cosa che è segno di voler creare un altro legame.
Anche il fatto che non riesca a parlarne con nessuna delle persone care è segno che questo legame (pieno di nodi) è imprescindibile dalla sua identità nei confronti delle persone vicine.
Io stessa che sono una delle poche separate qui, mi sono separata dopo decenni quando, ci pensavo stamattina, ora con uno che avesse alcune delle manifestazioni di pirlaggine che lui aveva avuto durante il fidanzamento lo mollerei subito.
Allora avevo bisogno di quella relazione e ci ho costruito una famiglia.
Pensa che pirla, io.
Telis aveva dei bisogni e li ha ancora.
Partiamo da questo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. *Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione.* Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato.
> Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
> Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
> Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io. Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare


Quella cosa del giudizio...sai, sei tu la prima a giudicarti. E non hai motivo, ora, per farlo. 

Non c'è niente da giudicare. Hai preso decisioni, giuste, sbagliate, quello che sono. Non importa. Adesso. Adesso sono fatti. 

Credimi, capisco di star dicendo una cosa che al contempo sembra scontata e anche impossibile da non fare. 

Ma innanzitutto prova a smettere di giudicare te stessa. Di darti colpe e giustificazioni. 

Hai fatto quello che hai potuto. Nel modo in cui hai potuto. 

Cosa puoi imparare, adesso per stare un po' meglio?

poi ecco, io non so un tubo di gravidanza e affini, e di come gli ormoni di quello stato condizionino. 

E quoto i consigli di nausicaa nel rivolgerti ancora a qualcuno.

La tua vergogna...è impossibile spingere una macchina standoci seduta sopra. E se ti vedi in quei termini, di vergogna, ti impedisci da sola di aprirti anche a possibili soluzioni ed evoluzioni. 

probabilmente metterla fuori, in un luogo che senti protetto e sicuro, senza giudizio e dove il tuo giudizio può essere accolto in modo "dolce", ti solleverebbe almeno un po'. 

E' una butta bestia la vergogna di sè. 
però...non siamo mai riassumibili soltanto in quella. E non ci esauriamo soltanto in quella.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo più nella separazione.
> Chi si vuol separare, chi è in grado di farlo prima si separa poi racconta.
> Se una donna ha sopportato per un decennio vuol dire che è molto innamorata ma ha anche sviluppato una forma di dipendenza da lui o dalla relazione che non le consente di separarsi.
> Infatti è incinta del secondo figlio, cosa che è segno di voler creare un altro legame.
> ...


E quoto con inchino!!:up:


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Io non credo più nella separazione.*
> Chi si vuol separare, chi è in grado di farlo prima si separa poi racconta.
> Se una donna ha sopportato per un decennio vuol dire che è molto innamorata ma ha anche sviluppato una forma di dipendenza da lui o dalla relazione che non le consente di separarsi.
> Infatti è incinta del secondo figlio, cosa che è segno di voler creare un altro legame.
> ...


andiamo bene... 
Ha il bisogno di liberarsi l'anima, e poi di vivere una vita decente... lontana da persone pessime come l'uomo che ha accanto.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo più nella separazione.
> Chi si vuol separare, chi è in grado di farlo prima si separa poi racconta.
> Se una donna ha sopportato per un decennio vuol dire che è molto innamorata ma ha anche sviluppato una forma di dipendenza da lui o dalla relazione che non le consente di separarsi.
> Infatti è incinta del secondo figlio, cosa che è segno di voler creare un altro legame.
> ...


E hai ragione. Quello che ho scritto è di un razionale da fare paura, ma leggere di una donna così..... e di un coglione come il marito mi da sui nervi.


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
> Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
> Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
> Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
> ...



Carissima, il tuo candore e l'amore che provavi sono stati utilizzati da lui che ti ha manovrato e manipolato in maniera vergognosa, ma tu eri innamorata di quell'amore romantico e pulito che solo le persone come te conoscono e quindi sei arrivata fino ad oggi.
Chiedi come si supera...vorrei tanto dirtelo, invece ti giro due domande che devi fare a te stessa:
si può pensare di superare tutto il dolore che il tuo uomo, il tuo compagno di vita, ti ha deliberatamente fatto?
Si può pensare di rinnamorarsi (perché di questo si tratta) di qualcuno la cui immagine è così scaduta ai tuoi occhi? 

Io non ci sono riuscita e la mia storia ha diversi punti in comune con la tua (ahimé).
Anch'io profondamente innamorata tanto da non accorgermi mai di nulla, io che scopro dopo anni di matrimonio chi è veramente mio marito e, purtroppo, ora posso dire "chi è" e non "chi era".  
Tu, però, a differenza di me, hai una bimba piccola e una in arrivo e questo va considerato prima di tutto.
Hai bisogno di un sostegno da parte di chi ti conosce e ti vuole bene, hai i genitori, la mamma?


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> andiamo bene...
> Ha il bisogno di liberarsi l'anima, e poi di vivere una vita decente... *lontana da persone pessime come l'uomo che ha accanto*.



mi stupisce un po' questa frase così giudicante detta da te.
fermo restando che definire una persona pessima è di per sé una semplificazione in ogni caso, come si fa nello specifico senza neppure conoscerlo e solo dopo due messaggi?


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo più nella separazione.
> Chi si vuol separare, chi è in grado di farlo prima si separa poi racconta.
> Se una donna ha sopportato per un decennio vuol dire che è molto innamorata ma ha anche sviluppato una forma di dipendenza da lui o dalla relazione che non le consente di separarsi.
> Infatti è incinta del secondo figlio, cosa che è segno di voler creare un altro legame.
> ...


idem... me ne sono andata dopo 5 anni, e ora come ora non ci starei nemmeno 1 mese con uno come il mio ex... nonostante i sentimenti eh? però ho resistito anni....


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> andiamo bene...
> Ha il bisogno di liberarsi l'anima, e poi di vivere una vita decente... lontana da persone pessime come l'uomo che ha accanto.


Credevo che si capisse dal seguito: ci credo eccome nella separazione! Non credo che sia una cosa che si possa consigliare.
Chi non ce la fa (e lei finora non ce l'ha fatta) non credo che possa farcela con un'esortazione a "mandare a stendere quel pirla".
Anche perché è il padre di due figli e lei ha fatto doppio lavoro per tenere in piedi tutto e, suppongo, avrebbe gravi problemi economici.
Quindi non credo che la separazione sia un consiglio valido.
Una soluzione sì.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi stupisce un po' questa frase così giudicante detta da te.
> fermo restando che definire una persona pessima è di per sé una semplificazione in ogni caso, come si fa nello specifico senza neppure conoscerlo e solo dopo due messaggi?


da quel che ho letto, neanche io penso belle cose di quell'uomo. Resta, pero', il fatto che lei ha deciso di restargli accanto e fare un altro figlio.
Mi sfugge, pero', ma e' sicuramente mia insensibilita', il perche' stia scaricando tutto il peso dei suoi dubbi su sé stessa, dando per scontato che il marito sia cambiato perche' "lo dice lui"


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione. Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato.
> Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
> Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
> Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io.* Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito*, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare



...anche il mio, guaritissimo!
E l'ho visto...
Scusa, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di fare questo commento, le dita sulla tastiera sono andate per conto loro...


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> da quel che ho letto, neanche io penso belle cose di quell'uomo. Resta, pero', il fatto che lei ha deciso di restargli accanto e fare un altro figlio.
> Mi sfugge, pero', ma e' sicuramente mia insensibilita', il perche' stia scaricando tutto il peso dei suoi dubbi su sé stessa, dando per scontato che il marito sia cambiato perche' "lo dice lui"


ci son persone malauguratamente predisposte a prendersi responsabilità che non hanno, temo.
per quanto uno possa non pensare cose belle del marito di talis, a me sembra sempre un po' estremo giudicare in questo modo una persona che comunque nemmeno conosciamo.
è solo un mio modo di fare.


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non credo più nella separazione.
> Chi si vuol separare, chi è in grado di farlo prima si separa poi racconta.
> Se una donna ha sopportato per un decennio vuol dire che è molto innamorata ma ha anche sviluppato una forma di dipendenza da lui o dalla relazione che non le consente di separarsi.
> Infatti è incinta del secondo figlio, cosa che è segno di voler creare un altro legame.
> ...


Quoto tutto.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci son persone malauguratamente predisposte a prendersi responsabilità che non hanno, temo.
> per quanto uno possa non pensare cose belle del marito di talis, a me sembra sempre un po' estremo giudicare in questo modo una persona che comunque nemmeno conosciamo.
> è solo un mio modo di fare.


quando uno qua racconta, noi leggiamo e, inevitabilmente, giudichiamo...anche perche', per dare un consiglio, un aiuto, uno un'idea (giudizio) se lo deve pur fare
Per esempio, mi ha colpito il fatto che i due figli siano venuti su proposta di lui...a me 'sta cosa piace zero e puzza tantissimo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> da quel che ho letto, neanche io penso belle cose di quell'uomo. Resta, pero', il fatto che lei ha deciso di restargli accanto e fare un altro figlio.
> Mi sfugge, pero', ma e' sicuramente mia insensibilita', il perche' stia scaricando tutto il peso dei suoi dubbi su sé stessa, dando per scontato che il marito sia cambiato perche' "lo dice lui"


Perché è la sua modalità di reazione.
Lei ha posto lui nella condizione di colui che le dà valore e ogni manifestazione di stronzaggine/debolezza/pirlaggine/meschinità di lui per lei diventavano segni di non essere lei abbastanza e ha sempre ricercato un modo per avere la conferma di essere prescelta.
Così come era avvenuto la prima volta, quando facendo la cenerentola che aspetta il principe, lui l'aveva voluta tra tutte le invitate al ballo.


----------



## ipazia (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo che si capisse dal seguito: ci credo eccome nella separazione! Non credo che sia una cosa che si possa consigliare.
> Chi non ce la fa (e lei finora non ce l'ha fatta) non credo che possa farcela con un'esortazione a "mandare a stendere quel pirla".
> Anche perché è il padre di due figli e lei ha fatto doppio lavoro per tenere in piedi tutto e, suppongo, avrebbe gravi problemi economici.
> *Quindi non credo che la separazione sia un consiglio valido.
> Una soluzione sì.*



Sono d'accordo con te.

A volte capita nella vita di non riuscire. E già rendersene conto è dolorosissimo. Ancora più doloroso è sentire il dolore e non riuscire...proprio non riuscire a fare, anche quello che si sa di dover fare. O si pensa di dover fare. 

A volte serve, non si può farne a meno, prendere un giro più lungo. Forse più doloroso ancora. 

Staccarsi dal giudizio di sè, accettare la propria vergogna, uscire dal segreto, iniziare a parlare, da fuori a volte sembrano passi piccolissimi...ma mentre li si fa la sensazione è di star cadendo in  un baratro nerissimo e spaventoso.

Sono passi. 

E si comincia a camminare con un passo...è importante esserne fieri. E concedersi a se stessi. 

E' difficile raggiungersi. E già iniziare a uscire dal segreto è un buon passo!!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...anche il mio, guaritissimo!
> E l'ho visto...
> Scusa, ma non ho potuto fare a meno di fare questo commento, le dita sulla tastiera sono andate per conto loro...


Non so perché :mexican: ma ti voglio bene.
Bacio!


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando uno qua racconta, noi leggiamo e, inevitabilmente, giudichiamo...anche perche', per dare un consiglio, un aiuto, uno un'idea (giudizio) se lo deve pur fare


personalmente non considero comunque il marito una persona pessima, cioè proprio non mi è venuto in mente, ma è anche perché non è una categoria mentale che mi appartiene.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> personalmente non considero comunque il marito una persona pessima, cioè proprio non mi è venuto in mente, ma è anche perché non è una categoria mentale che mi appartiene.


Diciamo che non lo augureremmo/consiglieremmo a un'amica o a una figlia? Possiamo dire così?


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione. Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato.
> Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
> Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
> Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io. Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare


Talis calma..Ciò che ti soffoca adesso è che ti senti in gabbia...Come se le decisioni che potessi prendere adesso e il tuo stato emotivo
potessero durare tutta la vita senza via di ritorno e invece non è così.... Fai un profondo respiro e chiudi gli occhi per un momento. Chiarisciti la mente e stabilisci le priorità del momento.Le vie di uscita ci sono....


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non lo augureremmo/consiglieremmo a un'amica o a una figlia? Possiamo dire così?


possiamo, per quanto trovi anche questo ragionamento assai ozioso.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> mi stupisce un po' questa frase così giudicante detta da te.
> fermo restando che definire una persona pessima è di per sé una semplificazione in ogni caso, come si fa nello specifico senza neppure conoscerlo e solo dopo due messaggi?


Ovviamente posso sentire solo la campana di lei. Uno che prende per culo anni e anni la donna che ha accanto e che dice di amare, e poi ricade sempre negli stessi errori per me è una pessima persona. Su certi principi non transigo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando uno qua racconta, noi leggiamo e, inevitabilmente, giudichiamo...anche perche', per dare un consiglio, un aiuto, uno un'idea (giudizio) se lo deve pur fare
> Per esempio, mi ha colpito il fatto che i due figli siano venuti su proposta di lui...a me 'sta cosa piace zero e puzza tantissimo


Anche  a me
Oggi ho poco tempo ma ritieniti quotato sempre in questo 3d


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo che si capisse dal seguito: ci credo eccome nella separazione! Non credo che sia una cosa che si possa consigliare.
> Chi non ce la fa (e lei finora non ce l'ha fatta) non credo che possa farcela con un'esortazione a "mandare a stendere quel pirla".
> Anche perché è il padre di due figli e lei ha fatto doppio lavoro per tenere in piedi tutto e, suppongo, avrebbe gravi problemi economici.
> Quindi non credo che la separazione sia un consiglio valido.
> Una soluzione sì.


Infatti ho scritto che è una decisione che va meditata... oltre alla necessità di un'analisi da affrontare da sola e non più in coppia. Ma esordire con: non credo più nella separazione ha un altro significato da ciò che ora scrivi, secondo me.


----------



## Tessa (10 Luglio 2015)

Mi ha colpito il passaggio della storia di talis dove dice che mentre aspettava la decisione di lui ha iniziato ad avere problemi con il cibo. 
Adesso talis invece di concentrarsi sul passato dovrebbe solo pensare al presente ed alla bambina che aspetta. Che ha bisogno di una mamma serena ed in forze. 
Al marito ed alla separazione ci pensiamo dopo. 
Sono preoccupata per lei.


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Ovviamente posso sentire solo la campana di lei. Uno che prende per culo anni e anni la donna che ha accanto e che dice di amare, e poi ricade sempre negli stessi errori per me è una pessima persona. Su certi principi non transigo.


ok, è certamente un tuo diritto.
non ti volevo bacchettare o che, e nemmeno voglio andare troppo OT, semplicemente quell'uomo resterà comunque il padre dei suoi figli e personalmente credo che le possa essere più utile non ragionare in termini ottimo vs. pessimo in questo momento.
poi il bello del forum è proprio sentire varie versioni e approcci.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ok, è certamente un tuo diritto.
> non ti volevo bacchettare o che, e nemmeno voglio andare troppo OT,* semplicemente quell'uomo resterà comunque il padre dei suoi figli* e personalmente credo che le possa essere più utile non ragionare in termini ottimo vs. pessimo in questo momento.
> poi il bello del forum è proprio sentire varie versioni e approcci.


Questo è certo, e va sempre considerato in ogni rottura di matrimonio. Però quando leggo certe cose mi girano le palle, tutto qui... davvero non sopporto chi si approfitta della buona fede della gente, tanto meno chi lo fa verso la persona che ha accanto e che si fida ingenuamente.


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> *Mi ha colpito il passaggio della storia di talis dove dice che mentre aspettava la decisione di lui ha iniziato ad avere problemi con il cibo. *
> Adesso talis invece di concentrarsi sul passato dovrebbe solo pensare al presente ed alla bambina che aspetta. Che ha bisogno di una mamma serena ed in forze.
> Al marito ed alla separazione ci pensiamo dopo.
> Sono preoccupata per lei.


anche a me...


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so perché :mexican: ma ti voglio bene.
> Bacio!


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Questo è certo, e va sempre considerato in ogni rottura di matrimonio. Però quando leggo certe cose mi girano le palle, tutto qui... davvero non sopporto chi si approfitta della buona fede della gente, tanto meno chi lo fa verso la persona che ha accanto e che si fida ingenuamente.


certo.

penso comunque che talis debba concentrarsi su quello che vuole adesso, poiché le domande erano "come si perdona? come ci si convive?"
talis, cos'è che vuoi per te stessa?
o almeno, cosa vorresti?


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> certo.
> 
> *penso comunque che talis debba concentrarsi su quello che vuole adesso*, poiché le domande erano "come si perdona? come ci si convive?"
> talis, cos'è che vuoi per te stessa?
> o almeno, cosa vorresti?


Sono d'accordo, per quello penso che dovrebbe affrontare una psicoterapia da sola.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> possiamo, per quanto trovi anche questo ragionamento assai ozioso.


Talis lascia la possibilità al suo ragazzo del quale è amante di scegliere. In questa maniera talis da al suo ragazzo una lezione di vita, gli fa capire che le scelte si possono fare, gli fa capire che non lo sta giudicando. gli fa capire che alla luce del sole una scelta può essere fatta.
Nel tempo invece che succede? 
Ecco perchè quest'uomo a me fa girare ... l'embolo. Quest'uomo è già passato attraverso Talis su una situazione che doveva farlo maturare, invece nel tempo continua a sbagliare imperterrito. E questo secondo me è una di quelle situazioni alle quali non riesco in maniera individuale e personale ad andare oltre. Si sbaglia una volta, non due.


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando uno qua racconta, noi leggiamo e, inevitabilmente, giudichiamo...anche perche', per dare un consiglio, un aiuto, uno un'idea (giudizio) se lo deve pur fare
> Per esempio, mi ha colpito il fatto che i due figli siano venuti su proposta di lui...a me 'sta cosa piace zero e puzza tantissimo


ma tu non dicevi che non avevi giudicato ma che ti dispiaceva per lei e ti perplimevi?


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Non so cosa dirvi, è bello però leggere vari punti di vista. Mettendo per un attimo da parte il suo comportamento nella coppia, al di fuori è la persona più buona ed onesta che io abbia mai conosciuto. Mi riferisco in ambito lavorativo, familiare, con gli amici ed anche con me, vedendola dall'esterno è il marito o il ragazzo che tutti invece augurerebbero. Io non sono più ingenua, lo ero all'inizio, ho sempre scoperto tutto io, perché osservo molto le persone, specie quelle a cui tengo e noto i minimi cambiamenti che se uno vuole vederli ci sono.
Sincera quello si..continuo ad esserlo. Fa parte di me, non sono mai riuscita a fare nulla, ho provato in questi anni trascorsi anche il desiderio di rendere pan per focaccia ma non ci sono riuscita. Non potevo utilizzare la scusa è capitato, almeno non con me stessa. Perché mi sono resa conto che non è vero niente, niente capita per caso se non lo fai capitare e le cose fino al punto di non ritorno vengono portate avanti consapevolmente. Solo dopo aver passato tale limite si può dire non lo so è stato un attimo etc etc. La mia ragione mi ha sempre fermato prima. Gli ormoni della gravidanza? non lo so se possono essere stati questi a far riemergere queste ferite. Non so, forse sto vivendo aspettandomi la batosta da un momento all'altro, forse non vorrei che abbassando la guardia lasci passare molto tempo come l'ultima volta..non lo so davvero.
Forse è per questo che mi sento un po' in gabbia: per avergli ridato fiducia  anni fa ed essermi resa conto troppo tardi che non la meritava?  e questa volta? ripeto.. questa volta la fiducia è per mia figlia. Ho fatto una scelta (seppur leggermente forzata) non posso non vivere in virtù della paura sebbene ne abbia molta. Vado avanti giorno per giorno, cerco di non pensare e di distrarmi..solo che ultimamente sta diventando difficile, non so mi sento un po' come un vulcano dormiente ma sempre attivo con la lava che bolle all'interno


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talis lascia la possibilità al suo ragazzo del quale è amante di scegliere. In questa maniera talis da al suo ragazzo una lezione di vita, gli fa capire che le scelte si possono fare, gli fa capire che non lo sta giudicando. gli fa capire che alla luce del sole una scelta può essere fatta.
> Nel tempo invece che succede?
> Ecco perchè quest'uomo a me fa girare ... l'embolo. Quest'uomo è già passato attraverso Talis su una situazione che doveva farlo maturare, invece nel tempo continua a sbagliare imperterrito. E questo secondo me è una di quelle situazioni alle quali non riesco in maniera individuale e personale ad andare oltre. Si sbaglia una volta, non due.


Hai letto la mia metafora di Cenerentola?
Sempre nella vita le azioni contano ma contano molto le intenzioni.
Certo che il racconto dell'inizio può essere visto come lo hai descritto tu, ma alla luce del passato io lo vedo diverso.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirvi, è bello però leggere vari punti di vista. Mettendo per un attimo da parte il suo comportamento nella coppia, al di fuori è la persona più buona ed onesta che io abbia mai conosciuto. Mi riferisco in ambito lavorativo, familiare, con gli amici ed anche con me, vedendola dall'esterno è il marito o il ragazzo che tutti invece augurerebbero. Io non sono più ingenua, lo ero all'inizio, ho sempre scoperto tutto io, perché osservo molto le persone, specie quelle a cui tengo e noto i minimi cambiamenti che se uno vuole vederli ci sono.
> Sincera quello si..continuo ad esserlo. Fa parte di me, non sono mai riuscita a fare nulla, ho provato in questi anni trascorsi anche il desiderio di rendere pan per focaccia ma non ci sono riuscita. Non potevo utilizzare la scusa è capitato, almeno non con me stessa. Perché mi sono resa conto che non è vero niente, niente capita per caso se non lo fai capitare e le cose fino al punto di non ritorno vengono portate avanti consapevolmente. Solo dopo aver passato tale limite si può dire non lo so è stato un attimo etc etc. La mia ragione mi ha sempre fermato prima. Gli ormoni della gravidanza? non lo so se possono essere stati questi a far riemergere queste ferite. Non so, forse sto vivendo aspettandomi la batosta da un momento all'altro, forse non vorrei che abbassando la guardia lasci passare molto tempo come l'ultima volta..non lo so davvero.
> *Forse è per questo che mi sento un po' in gabbia: per avergli ridato fiducia  anni fa ed essermi resa conto troppo tardi che non la meritava?  e questa volta? ripeto.. questa volta la fiducia è per mia figlia. Ho fatto una scelta (seppur leggermente forzata) non posso non vivere in virtù della paura sebbene ne abbia molta. Vado avanti giorno per giorno, cerco di non pensare e di distrarmi..solo che ultimamente sta diventando difficile, non so mi sento un po' come un vulcano dormiente ma sempre attivo con la lava che bolle all'interno*


Se mi permetti, tu devi soltanto guardare i tuoi di comportamenti, per quello che hai scritto fin'ora non hai nulla da rimproverarti. Devi esclusivamente rasserenarti, per te e per tua figlia, quella nata e l'altra che tieni in grembo. Goditi questi momenti, sono unici come tu sei unica. Non rovinarli soprattutto per te.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai letto la mia metafora di Cenerentola?
> Sempre nella vita le azioni contano ma contano molto le intenzioni.
> Certo che il racconto dell'inizio può essere visto come lo hai descritto tu, ma alla luce del passato io lo vedo diverso.


No non l'ho letta. 

Perchè tu alla luce del passato la vedi diversamente?


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talis lascia la possibilità al suo ragazzo del quale è amante di scegliere. In questa maniera talis da al suo ragazzo una lezione di vita, gli fa capire che le scelte si possono fare, gli fa capire che non lo sta giudicando. gli fa capire che alla luce del sole una scelta può essere fatta.
> Nel tempo invece che succede?
> Ecco perchè quest'uomo a me fa girare ... l'embolo. Quest'uomo è già passato attraverso Talis su una situazione che doveva farlo maturare, invece nel tempo continua a sbagliare imperterrito. E questo secondo me è una di quelle situazioni alle quali non riesco in maniera individuale e personale ad andare oltre. Si sbaglia una volta, non due.


esatto, io volevo fargli capire che tutti possiamo sbagliare, che le cose possono capitare e che dagli errori si può imparare,volevo essere la persona con cui instaurare un legame unico, perché ritengo che parlando si possa affrontare tutto. Hai un problema? io ti amo e ti aiuto a risolverlo, mettendo da parte i miei sentimenti,perché quello che desideri per me importante. Però nello stesso tempo anche io vorrei avere la possibilità scegliere, dimmi la verità e dammi l'occasione di decidere. La costante ricerca della verità forse mai venuta a galla. Questa cosa mi logora


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirvi, è bello però leggere vari punti di vista. Mettendo per un attimo da parte il suo comportamento nella coppia, al di fuori è la persona più buona ed onesta che io abbia mai conosciuto. Mi riferisco in ambito lavorativo, familiare, con gli amici ed anche con me, vedendola dall'esterno è il marito o il ragazzo che tutti invece augurerebbero. Io non sono più ingenua, lo ero all'inizio, ho sempre scoperto tutto io, perché osservo molto le persone, specie quelle a cui tengo e noto i minimi cambiamenti che se uno vuole vederli ci sono.
> Sincera quello si..continuo ad esserlo. Fa parte di me, non sono mai riuscita a fare nulla, ho provato in questi anni trascorsi anche il desiderio di rendere pan per focaccia ma non ci sono riuscita. Non potevo utilizzare la scusa è capitato, almeno non con me stessa. Perché mi sono resa conto che non è vero niente, niente capita per caso se non lo fai capitare e le cose fino al punto di non ritorno vengono portate avanti consapevolmente. Solo dopo aver passato tale limite si può dire non lo so è stato un attimo etc etc. La mia ragione mi ha sempre fermato prima. Gli ormoni della gravidanza? non lo so se possono essere stati questi a far riemergere queste ferite. Non so, forse sto vivendo aspettandomi la batosta da un momento all'altro, forse non vorrei che abbassando la guardia lasci passare molto tempo come l'ultima volta..non lo so davvero.
> Forse è per questo che mi sento un po' in gabbia: per avergli ridato fiducia  anni fa ed essermi resa conto troppo tardi che non la meritava?  e questa volta? ripeto.. questa volta la fiducia è per mia figlia. Ho fatto una scelta (seppur leggermente forzata) non posso non vivere in virtù della paura sebbene ne abbia molta. Vado avanti giorno per giorno, cerco di non pensare e di distrarmi..solo che ultimamente sta diventando difficile, non so mi sento un po' come un vulcano dormiente ma sempre attivo con la lava che bolle all'interno


Ho aperto un thread su "trova un bravo ragazzo".
Tra le cose che sono venute fuori da quella discussione mi sembra che sia utile l'osservazione che nella valutazione entrava che un tempo la famiglia di origine avrebbe considerato una vergogna che un suo membro non rispettasse gli impegni presi e si creava un controllo sociale per cui se il "giovane marito" sgarrava interveniva il padre o lo zio per dargli una strigliata e rimetterlo in carreggiata (i termini da cavallo trovo che siano perfetti, visto che si diceva anche "correre la cavallina").
Ora questo non accade più.
O forse accadrebbe ancora se si mettesse al corrente la famiglia.
Ma tu non lo fai perché vivi questo come vergogna.
Forse sei dentro un contesto (forse solo tuo mentale) in cui "la donna deve sapersi tenere il marito"?


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> esatto, io volevo fargli capire che tutti possiamo sbagliare, che le cose possono capitare e che dagli errori si può imparare,volevo essere la persona con cui instaurare un legame unico, perché ritengo che parlando si possa affrontare tutto. Hai un problema? io ti amo e ti aiuto a risolverlo, mettendo da parte i miei sentimenti,perché quello che desideri per me importante. Però nello stesso tempo anche io vorrei avere la possibilità scegliere, dimmi la verità e dammi l'occasione di decidere. La costante ricerca della verità forse mai venuta a galla. Questa cosa mi logora


talis, tu hai scritto che da quando è nata la vostra prima bambina, lui sembra cambiato... a meno che io non abbia capito male... posso chiederti come mai ora hai queste sensazioni? sta emergendo tutto ora perchè..?


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Talis lascia la possibilità al suo ragazzo del quale è amante di scegliere. In questa maniera talis da al suo ragazzo una lezione di vita, gli fa capire che le scelte si possono fare, gli fa capire che non lo sta giudicando. gli fa capire che alla luce del sole una scelta può essere fatta.
> Nel tempo invece che succede?
> Ecco perchè quest'uomo a me fa girare ... l'embolo. Quest'uomo è già passato attraverso Talis su una situazione che doveva farlo maturare, invece nel tempo continua a sbagliare imperterrito. E questo secondo me è una di quelle situazioni alle quali non riesco in maniera individuale e personale ad andare oltre. *Si sbaglia una volta, non due.*



non è vero, ultimo.
almeno io non sono proprio d'accordo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No non l'ho letta.
> 
> Perchè tu alla luce del passato la vedi diversamente?


Io la vedo come un bisogno di validazione di lei, ottenibile solo attraverso di lui.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

cmq vi ringrazio per la partecipazione e le opinioni. Non vi preoccupate, alla fine sono una persona forte che ascolta e accetta i suoi cedimenti e questo sfogo mi sta aiutando non poco. a più tardi


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> esatto, io volevo fargli capire che tutti possiamo sbagliare, che le cose possono capitare e che dagli errori si può imparare,volevo essere la persona con cui instaurare un legame unico, perché ritengo che parlando si possa affrontare tutto. Hai un problema? io ti amo e ti aiuto a risolverlo, mettendo da parte i miei sentimenti,perché quello che desideri per me importante. Però nello stesso tempo anche io vorrei avere la possibilità scegliere, dimmi la verità e dammi l'occasione di decidere. La costante ricerca della verità forse mai venuta a galla. Questa cosa mi logora


Che ti logora hai ragione, ma nella riflessione vera chi sbaglia non sei tu, riesci e riesco a fartelo comprendere? Che tu debba stare male per quello che è la tua storia o quello che conosciamo noi attraverso te è comprensibile, ma nella giusta misura tesoro, non sei tu che hai sbagliato.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> non è vero, ultimo.
> almeno io non sono proprio d'accordo.


Lo accetto, tu ne sei capace, io credo proprio di no. Ora bisognerebbe vedere cosa ne pensa talis. Lei ne è capace? e per quali motivi eventualmente?


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo come un bisogno di validazione di lei, ottenibile solo attraverso di lui.


Brunetta, questa è una cosa che è venuta fuori anche in terapia..mi incuriosisce come tu l'abbia colta. prima di andare per rispondere a chi ha scritto della donna che deve tenersi l'uomo..no no assolutamente,vengo da una famiglia molto aperta e moderna. Nessun contesto del genere. il mio ragionamento in quel caso è solo un atto di onestà verso la mia famiglia. Che senso ha farli preoccupare, impensierire per qualcosa che so a priori che andrò a perdonare? io per lui provo amore, la mia famiglia lo prova verso di me. Se lui mi fa male loro inizieranno inevitabilmente ad odiarlo, andrei a rovinare un equilibrio familiare e ad aggiungere secondo me altro stress alla mia situazione in quanto non avrei solo lui da gestire ma anche la famiglia.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> talis, tu hai scritto che da quando è nata la vostra prima bambina, lui sembra cambiato... a meno che io non abbia capito male... posso chiederti come mai ora hai queste sensazioni? sta emergendo tutto ora perchè..?


Non so le ho sempre avute ma sono sempre riuscita a gestire il tutto, parlando razionalmente con me stessa. Ultimamente non so, è una cosa che sta diventando difficile da gestire ecco perché mi sono decisa a scrivere


----------



## banshee (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Non so le ho sempre avute ma sono sempre riuscita a gestire il tutto, parlando razionalmente con me stessa. Ultimamente non so, è una cosa che sta diventando difficile da gestire ecco perché mi sono decisa a scrivere


hai qualche sensazione? senti qualcosa che stride? e non vuoi andare a fondo....?

oppure è proprio un momento particolare più difficile..?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Brunetta, questa è una cosa che è venuta fuori anche in terapia..mi incuriosisce come tu l'abbia colta. prima di andare per rispondere a chi ha scritto della donna che deve tenersi l'uomo..no no assolutamente,vengo da una famiglia molto aperta e moderna. Nessun contesto del genere. il mio ragionamento in quel caso è solo un atto di onestà verso la mia famiglia. Che senso ha farli preoccupare, impensierire per qualcosa che so a priori che andrò a perdonare? io per lui provo amore, la mia famiglia lo prova verso di me. Se lui mi fa male loro inizieranno inevitabilmente ad odiarlo, andrei a rovinare un equilibrio familiare e ad aggiungere secondo me altro stress alla mia situazione in quanto non avrei solo lui da gestire ma anche la famiglia.



Su sta roba un terapeuta ti farebbe lavorare mesi.
Perché ti fai carico del benessere altrui e non del tuo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> hai qualche sensazione? senti qualcosa che stride? e non vuoi andare a fondo....?
> 
> oppure è proprio un momento particolare più difficile..?


Be' sai prendi una valigia, prendine un'altra, prendi pure il baule, ma se devi trascinare un tir ti senti un po' zavorrata.


----------



## Nobody (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su sta roba un terapeuta ti farebbe lavorare mesi.
> Perché ti fai carico del benessere altrui e non del tuo?


:up:


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> quando uno qua racconta, noi leggiamo e, inevitabilmente, giudichiamo...anche perche', per dare un consiglio, un aiuto, uno un'idea (giudizio) se lo deve pur fare
> Per esempio, mi ha colpito il fatto che i due figli siano venuti su proposta di lui...a me 'sta cosa piace zero e puzza tantissimo


i figli sono un guinzaglio.    col quale questo tizio immagina di poter tenere legata a sè la nostra nuova amica.

i motivi sono intuibili.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> i figli sono un guinzaglio.    col quale questo tizio immagina di poter tenere legata a sè la nostra nuova amica.
> 
> i motivi sono intuibili.


si, io avevo evitato di essere troppo diretto


----------



## Diletta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Brunetta, questa è una cosa che è venuta fuori anche in terapia..mi incuriosisce come tu l'abbia colta. prima di andare per rispondere a chi ha scritto della donna che deve tenersi l'uomo..no no assolutamente,vengo da una famiglia molto aperta e moderna. Nessun contesto del genere. il mio ragionamento in quel caso è solo un atto di onestà verso la mia famiglia. Che senso ha farli preoccupare, impensierire *per qualcosa che so a priori che andrò a perdonare? io per lui provo amore*, la mia famiglia lo prova verso di me. Se lui mi fa male loro inizieranno inevitabilmente ad odiarlo, andrei a rovinare un equilibrio familiare e ad aggiungere secondo me altro stress alla mia situazione in quanto non avrei solo lui da gestire ma anche la famiglia.




In queste frasi hai già detto tutto...


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, io avevo evitato di essere troppo diretto


Potrebbe essere d'aiuto per Talis leggere la storia della nostra Eratò.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> si, io avevo evitato di essere troppo diretto


Scusate perplesso  e ivani, potreste essere più diretti? Non capisco a cosa facciate riferimento. Un guinzaglio a che pro? La famiglia vuol dire impegno, sacrifici, soddisfazioni...e tante altre cose belle e meno belle e se non c'è amore e rispetto è più facile che crolli tutto .


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Scusate perplesso  e ivani, potreste essere più diretti? Non capisco a cosa facciate riferimento. Un guinzaglio a che pro? La famiglia vuol dire impegno, sacrifici, soddisfazioni...e tante altre cose belle e meno belle e se non c'è amore e rispetto è più facile che crolli tutto .




http://www.benessere.com/psicologia/arg00/dipendenza_affettiva.htm



*DIPENDENZA AFFETTIVA (Love Addiction)*


A cura della Dott.ssa Monica Monaco ​
L’amore, nelle sue diverse forme di attaccamento e nelle sue manifestazioni più  positive e più sane, rappresenta una importante capacità e, al contempo, un naturale  e profondo bisogno di ogni essere umano. Talvolta, tuttavia, la frustrazione o  l’assenza di esperienze serene di questo sentimento umano, frequenti nell’attuale  società ricca di rapporti instabili, possono generare un disconoscimento o una  negazione di questo bisogno, che rappresenta invece un importante ingrediente  di un sano sviluppo psicofisico e di una buona salute mentale e fisica nella vita  adulta. (...)
*Dalle catene al legame interiore* 
Il principale problema nella risoluzione delle dipendenze affettive è certamente  *l’ammissione di avere un problema.* Esistono, infatti dei confini estremamente sottili tra ciò che in una coppia  è normale e ciò che, nell’abitudine cronica, diviene dipendenza. La difficoltà  nell’individuazione del problema risiede anche nei modelli di amore che, come  si è detto, una persona affettivamente dipendente conserva nella propria memoria  e che fanno ritenere determinati abusi e sacrifici di sé come “normali” in nome  dell’amore.
Spesso, paradossalmente, è la “speranza” che fa sopravvivere il problema e che  tende a cronicizzarlo: la speranza in un cambiamento impossibile (...)
*Approfondimenti bibliografici sul tema* 


Guerreschi C., 2005, New addictions. Le nuove dipendenze, Edizioni San Paolo,  Milano.
Miller D., 1994, Donne che si fanno male, Feltrinelli, Milano.
Norwood R., Donne che amano troppo, 1985, Feltrinelli, Milano.
Wright P.H., Wrigth K. D., 1990, Measuring codependents’ close relationships:  a preliminary study. In Journal Subst Abuse, 2, 335-344.


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Scusate perplesso  e ivani, potreste essere più diretti? Non capisco a cosa facciate riferimento. Un guinzaglio a che pro? *La famiglia vuol dire impegno, sacrifici, soddisfazioni...e tante altre cose belle e meno belle* e se non c'è amore e rispetto è più facile che crolli tutto .


ma certo, cara. 
semplicemente, spesso si è fatta la riflessione intorno all'opportunità di avere dei figli mentre la coppia sta attraversando un periodo di crisi, rischiando così di "usarli" come collante.
da quello che ho capito comunque il vostro caso è differente, poiché dai tempi della prima gravidanza, per quello che leggo, tuo marito non ha riservato altre brutte sorprese. no?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Se il testo è troppo pesante lascio solo il link


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il testo è troppo pesante lascio solo il link


Nooooo...appena appena...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se il testo è troppo pesante lascio solo il link





ivanl ha detto:


> Nooooo...appena appena...


Ridottissimo.
Va bene?


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ma certo, cara.
> semplicemente, spesso si è fatta la riflessione intorno all'opportunità di avere dei figli mentre la coppia sta attraversando un periodo di crisi, rischiando così di "usarli" come collante.
> da quello che ho capito comunque il vostro caso è differente, poiché dai tempi della prima gravidanza, per quello che leggo, tuo marito non ha riservato altre brutte sorprese. no?


ma non credo sia questo, in quanto all'epoca della prima gravidanza non era uscito fuori nulla, teoricamente lui manteneva la sua doppia vita virtuale e reale senza problemi. Il rapporto non dava segni di cedimento. Non mi ha mai trattata male o fatto sentire non amata. Non so come farvi capire, se non avessi scoperto nulla mi sarei sentita una persona super amata.  Subito siamo andati in terapia per un anno e più fino a poco dopo che è nata la bambina e fino a quando anche per la dottoressa avevamo affrontato la soluzione.Ora apparentemente è tutto perfetto...ma come sempre capite? forse mi ritrovo a rivivere la stessa situazione di anni fa quando dalla felicità della gravidanza sono passata allo sconforto della delusione, forse ritrovandomi nelle stesse condizioni di allora mi ritrovo a rivivere le stesse sensazioni con più intensità. Dipendenza affettiva? boh solo per il fatto di averlo sempre perdonato? Il nostro non è stato un rapporto soffocante, ognuno ha sempre coltivato i suoi hobbie e le sue amicizie sia di coppia che singole....non so devo riflettere su questo argomento


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ma non credo sia questo, in quanto all'epoca della prima gravidanza non era uscito fuori nulla, teoricamente lui manteneva la sua doppia vita virtuale e reale senza problemi. Il rapporto non dava segni di cedimento. Non mi ha mai trattata male o fatto sentire non amata. Non so come farvi capire, se non avessi scoperto nulla mi sarei sentita una persona super amata.  Subito siamo andati in terapia per un anno e più fino a poco dopo che è nata la bambina e fino a quando anche per la dottoressa avevamo affrontato la soluzione.Ora apparentemente è tutto perfetto...ma come sempre capite? forse mi ritrovo a rivivere la stessa situazione di anni fa quando dalla felicità della gravidanza sono passata allo sconforto della delusione, forse ritrovandomi nelle stesse condizioni di allora mi ritrovo a rivivere le stesse sensazioni con più intensità. Dipendenza affettiva? boh solo per il fatto di averlo sempre perdonato? Il nostro non è stato un rapporto soffocante, ognuno ha sempre coltivato i suoi hobbie e le sue amicizie sia di coppia che singole....non so devo riflettere su questo argomento


L'idea è venuta a più persone leggendo quello che hai scritto.
Non è che tiriamo fuori dal cassetto la stessa dieta per tutti (se sei stata da un dietologo capisci).


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ma non credo sia questo, in quanto all'epoca della prima gravidanza non era uscito fuori nulla, teoricamente lui manteneva la sua doppia vita virtuale e reale senza problemi. Il rapporto non dava segni di cedimento. Non mi ha mai trattata male o fatto sentire non amata. Non so come farvi capire, se non avessi scoperto nulla mi sarei sentita una persona super amata.  Subito siamo andati in terapia per un anno e più fino a poco dopo che è nata la bambina e fino a quando anche per la dottoressa avevamo affrontato la soluzione.Ora apparentemente è tutto perfetto...ma come sempre capite? forse mi ritrovo a rivivere la stessa situazione di anni fa quando dalla felicità della gravidanza sono passata allo sconforto della delusione, forse ritrovandomi nelle stesse condizioni di allora mi ritrovo a rivivere le stesse sensazioni con più intensità. Dipendenza affettiva? boh solo per il fatto di averlo sempre perdonato? Il nostro non è stato un rapporto soffocante, ognuno ha sempre coltivato i suoi hobbie e le sue amicizie sia di coppia che singole....non so devo riflettere su questo argomento



sì, capisco, infatti dicevo appunto che secondo me questo secondo figlio in arrivo non è affatto un guinzaglio e trovo anche poco carino questo modo di esprimersi.
non credo nemmeno si tratti di dipendenza affettiva, o comunque ci sono pochissimi elementi per poter fare questa ipotesi.
con lui hai parlatodi questo tuo stato d'animo?
hai cercato di fargli capire che, sebbene si senta ormai un'altra persona rispetto al passato, non può chiederti solo di fidarti ma che hai bisogno anche di confronto e di sfogo?
è brutto che ti ritrovi ad associare cose negative alla gravidanza, che già di per sé deve portare non pochi scombussolamenti ormonali.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'idea è venuta a più persone leggendo quello che hai scritto.
> Non è che tiriamo fuori dal cassetto la stessa dieta per tutti (se sei stata da un dietologo capisci).


eh si si ci sono stata..però per me risulta essere un concetto nuovo. Apparentemente in quell'articolo non mi ritrovo. Ci rifletterò su


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io la vedo come un bisogno di validazione di lei, ottenibile solo attraverso di lui.


Se parli del passato credo sia una cosa normale, che succeda a tutti o quasi. Sempre che ti abbia capito. 

Si ok, sappiamo tutti che fondamentalmente è un concetto sbagliato. Sbagliato appunto per non ricevere colpi del genere.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> eh si si ci sono stata..però per me risulta essere un concetto nuovo. Apparentemente in quell'articolo non mi ritrovo. Ci rifletterò su


mica  devi ritrovartici a forza...brunetta non ci prende quasi mai, peraltro (scherzo, eh!)


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se parli del passato credo sia una cosa normale, che succeda a tutti o quasi. Sempre che ti abbia capito.
> 
> Si ok, sappiamo tutti che fondamentalmente è un concetto sbagliato. Sbagliato appunto per non ricevere colpi del genere.


Un conto è provare piacere dall'apprezzamento di chi apprezziamo, altra cosa è affidare il nostro senso di valore alla riuscita in quella relazione, nonostante si abbiano altre fonti di validazione sia lavorativi sia affettivi.
L'amore che fa passare sopra a tutte le difficoltà accoglie questo comportamento.


----------



## Zod (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Avete tutti ragione e comprendo il parere di ognuno di voi. I vostri dubbi e le vostre perplessità. Certo, ci sono quelli che fa piacere leggere e quelli che un po' meno ma va bene così. Parlare con qualcuno che non ti giudica? Solo la terapista mi ha dato questa sensazione. Gli amici danno i consigli, tutti belli, tutti corretti ma quando non sei coinvolto è facile avere la lucidità per analizzare la situazione. E nessuna persona coinvolta emotivamente con me (amici, familiari) sarebbe in grado di comprendere le mie scelte non per mancanza di ascolto o di empatia ma perché è così nel mio caso come in altri. La terapia ci ha aiutato tanto come coppia, ha spostato l'attenzione su di noi e non solo su di lui. Scelte sbagliate riportano ad atteggiamenti sbagliati, dinamiche di coppia errate che alla fine hanno dato questo risultato.
> Ci siamo messi in discussione entrambi ed entrambi ci siamo esposti facendo venire alla luce i reciproci fallimenti.
> Perchè il secondo figlio? Anche io di primo impatto mi sarei lasciata andare ad un giudizio del genere. Io ritengo che le persone infallibili non esistano ed ho una visione molto romantica dell'amore.  Le persone sbagliano...tutte. Non ritengo sia facile stare insieme a qualcuno e accettarne gli errori. Sono cresciuta in una famiglia normale, con liti e momenti felici, ho voluto dare semplicemente a mia figlia la possibilità di avere una famiglia felice. A me stessa ho dato la possibilità di vivere l'amore più volte come negare a lei questa unica possibilità?
> Non ha chiesto lei di nascere. C'è stata come vi ho detto la terapia che ci ha aiutato ripeto come coppia. E la decisione e l'idea è partita da lui, non l'ho proposto io. Lui si ritiene guarito e rinsavito, si dedica a noi in tutto e per tutto. Sono io che mi sto rendendo conto di non essere guarita, non so se riuscite a capirmi. La coppia ha tirato tutto fuori,la coppia ha affrontato il passato, ha scavato nelle reciproche vite, ha rivissuto stati d'animo e umiliazioni..io come singolo no. Sono io che non vivo bene i miei stati d'animo, sono io che rimugino, sono io che non riesco a dimenticare


Dimentica il passato e pensa al futuro. Se lui è rimasto con te, ha voluto un'altra figlia, e non è pazzo, significa che sei la donna della sua vita. Probabilmente pur avendo commesso tanti errori lui è sicuro di amarti, se a torto o ragione si vedrà. Tu sei sicura invece di amarlo? Ovvero, il problema è che non riesci a dimenticare oppure che non lo ami più? Nel primo caso forse servirebbe una terapia rivolta solo a te, nel secondo caso puoi tentare comunque con la terapia e se non funziona....beh....dovrai fare scelta.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> sì, capisco, infatti dicevo appunto che secondo me questo secondo figlio in arrivo non è affatto un guinzaglio e trovo anche poco carino questo modo di esprimersi.
> non credo nemmeno si tratti di dipendenza affettiva, o comunque ci sono pochissimi elementi per poter fare questa ipotesi.
> con lui hai parlatodi questo tuo stato d'animo?
> hai cercato di fargli capire che, sebbene si senta ormai un'altra persona rispetto al passato, non può chiederti solo di fidarti ma che hai bisogno anche di confronto e di sfogo?
> è brutto che ti ritrovi ad associare cose negative alla gravidanza, che già di per sé deve portare non pochi scombussolamenti ormonali.


Bello questo intervento.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mica  devi ritrovartici a forza...brunetta non ci prende quasi mai, peraltro (scherzo, eh!)


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
Ho cercato il sito per esplicitare quello che avevano scritto altri.
Io ho scritto un'altra cosa che è molto più legata all'investimento amoroso..


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Scusate perplesso  e ivani, potreste essere più diretti? Non capisco a cosa facciate riferimento. Un guinzaglio a che pro? La famiglia vuol dire impegno, sacrifici, soddisfazioni...e tante altre cose belle e meno belle e se non c'è amore e rispetto è più facile che crolli tutto .


da come lo descrivi,io intuisco che tu gli servi.   in senso letterale.   lo lavi,lo stiti,lo cucini,gli cresci i figli.

in cambio lui ti costruisce un mondo ovattato, in cui ti senti superamata (parole tue)

ai suoi occhi la tua """"colpa"""" è di aver cercato di guardare oltre il muro di ovatta,dove lui conduce la sua seconda vita.

perchè fino alla tua scoperta,tutto ti sembrava filare liscio.   ed in effetti era così,nel senso che vivevi in un equilibrio, artefatto quanto vuoi,ma che ti faceva sentire bene.

azzardo anche che la vostra vita sessuale fosse soddisfacente (o almeno,da quello che hai scritto, così m'è parso) e avrebbe continuato ad essere soddisfacente.


boh.   non mi da la sensazione che tuo marito sia una brutta persona.   credo che lui si sia creato un mondo in cui appaga una sua compulsione.

sta a te capire se vuoi continuare a vivere e a crescere 2 figli con un uomo così.   dove così non sta nè per buono nè per cattivo.   semplicemente lui è così.


----------



## ivanl (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da come lo descrivi,io intuisco che tu gli servi.   in senso letterale.   lo lavi,lo stiti,lo cucini,gli cresci i figli.
> 
> in cambio lui ti costruisce un mondo ovattato, in cui ti senti superamata (parole tue)
> 
> ...


non aggiungo altro, e' perfetto


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un conto è provare piacere dall'apprezzamento di chi apprezziamo, altra cosa è affidare il nostro senso di valore alla riuscita in quella relazione, nonostante si abbiano altre fonti di validazione sia lavorativi sia affettivi.
> L'amore che fa passare sopra a tutte le difficoltà accoglie questo comportamento.


Ok, dell'apprezzamento, ok.

Non ho capito bene il discorso dell'affidare. Se io faccio coppia con una donna dici che non devo affidare il mio senso di valore con quello suo per diventare un qualcosa di reciproco da condividere? Se è così non sono d'accordo, i compromessi se non troppo pesanti e non li chiamerei compromessi ma li chiamerei unione di coppia che si è scelta anche attraverso la somiglianza di questi valori. 

Si, l'amore che passa sopra le difficoltà accoglie questo comportamento.E non credo sia bello se l'amore non è corrisposto. Ma a questo punto mi domando, questi valori erano simili? la risposta se leggiamo la storia di talis, l'abbiamo.


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bello questo intervento.


una mia carissima amica è incinta.
un'amica di infanzia, quindi la cosa mi ha molto colpito.
sto imparando che ci vogliono tatto e delicatezza.
in passato pensavo che avrei potuto sfangarla solo con un mega regalo. :unhappy:


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da come lo descrivi,io intuisco che tu gli servi.   in senso letterale.   lo lavi,lo stiti,lo cucini,gli cresci i figli.
> 
> in cambio lui ti costruisce un mondo ovattato, in cui ti senti superamata (parole tue)
> 
> ...


questo dovrà farlo comunque, poiché se anche per assurdo si separasse domani lui resterebbe il padre dei figli.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok, dell'apprezzamento, ok.
> 
> Non ho capito bene il discorso dell'affidare. Se io faccio coppia con una donna dici che non devo affidare il mio senso di valore con quello suo per diventare un qualcosa di reciproco da condividere? Se è così non sono d'accordo, i compromessi se non troppo pesanti e non li chiamerei compromessi ma li chiamerei unione di coppia che si è scelta anche attraverso la somiglianza di questi valori.
> 
> Si, l'amore che passa sopra le difficoltà accoglie questo comportamento.E non credo sia bello se l'amore non è corrisposto. Ma a questo punto mi domando, questi valori erano simili? la risposta se leggiamo la storia di talis, l'abbiamo.


Affidarlo* solo* a una persona è una cosa, per me ma credo anche per gli psicologi, immatura.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> questo dovrà farlo comunque, poiché se anche per assurdo si separasse domani lui resterebbe il padre dei figli.


Credo che per Talis sarebbe d'aiuto un parallelo con la storia di Eratò.   continuo a notare dei punti di assonanza tra le 2 vicende.


----------



## Dalida (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Credo che per Talis sarebbe d'aiuto un parallelo con la storia di Eratò.   continuo a notare dei punti di assonanza tra le 2 vicende.


per me, invece, l'unico punto in comune sono i figli piccoli.
forse non ricordo di particolari della storia di eratò, che invero mi pare di ricordare bene.
non mi pare ci siano stati problemi già nel fidanzamento.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> da come lo descrivi,io intuisco che tu gli servi.   in senso letterale.   lo lavi,lo stiti,lo cucini,gli cresci i figli.
> 
> in cambio lui ti costruisce un mondo ovattato, in cui ti senti superamata (parole tue)
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Affidarlo* solo* a una persona è una cosa, per me ma credo anche per gli psicologi, immatura.


No, credimi non è per contestarti, è che non capisco. 

E' chiaro che affidarsi soltanto ad una persona è da immaturi. Ma non ci si affida soltanto ad una persona, per come hai scritto tu o comunque, per come ci si affida ad una persona totalmente, il resto, lavoro etc non è che viene escluso, è secondario, secondo me, "nel passato" è normale una situazione del genere, è normale essere immaturi. E' appunto qualcosa che ti smuove che ti fa crescere e vedere che non puoi totalmente affidarti ad una persona, che tutta la vita è importante, il lavoro, gli amici con cui andare a mare, i figli..! la palestra e la mangiata di un fico da un albero. ( scusa ma lo appena raccolto e sto sporcando la tastiera)


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> non aggiungo altro, e' perfetto


Puoi scrivere qualcosa che non approvo?
Grazie


----------



## disincantata (10 Luglio 2015)

Dalida ha detto:


> ci son persone malauguratamente predisposte a prendersi responsabilità che non hanno, temo.per quanto uno possa non pensare cose belle del marito di talis, a me sembra sempre un po' estremo giudicare in questo modo una persona che comunque nemmeno conosciamo.
> è solo un mio modo di fare.





UNO che convive E cerca 


In chat donne da scopare come lo classifichi?


QUI non si parla di una sbandata o una

Serata Allegra ma di un vizio e di un ripetersi di errori dopo vari perdoni.

qui si viene per parlare e chiedere consigli, non serve a niente indorare  la pillola.

lei ha Sbagliato ad assecondarlo e a pensare che facendoci due figli risolvesse  i loro  problemi.

Ora è  tardi.  

Non ha Molte  alternative secondo me. Non ora.

Deve mettersi tranquilla ed aspettare che nasca e cresca qualche anno la piccolina. Poi.....

Resta un uomo inqualificabile  e ne so qualcosa. Per una figlia.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche  a me
> Oggi ho poco tempo ma ritieniti quotato sempre in questo 3d



Vale pure per me.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Faccio fatica a starvi dietro, siete velocissimi  però una cosa ci tengo a distinguere, io non do a lui il potere di farmi decidere o meno per il mio valore. Io ho una grande stima di me stessa e del mio modo di essere. Lui ha intaccato il mio modo di sentirmi nella relazione, lui mi ha creato delle insicurezze che non riesco a superare  e che riguardano solo il mio rapporto con lui non me come persona. Non rinuncio ai miei interessi, alla mia vita di singolo individuo. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, se io sto bene con una persona non cerco altro, se cerco altro è per mancanza di qualcosa o assenza di amore. Sarò fatta male io ma chiedo solo verità e sincerità bella o brutta che sia. Per quello che scrive Perplesso, non sono una così brava moglie, in quel senso abbiamo un rapporto molto paritario e lui è cresciuto indipendente e autonomo senza vizi in tal senso. Lui si reputa guarito, maturato, io gli rispondo vedremo e nell'attesa sto sul chi va la pronta a prendere la batosta. Non riesco a vivere serenamente questa scelta perchè non riesco a dimenticare o a perdonare..a giorni fa meno male, a giorni di più...come si fa a vivere nel dubbio


----------



## Nocciola (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a starvi dietro, siete velocissimi  però una cosa ci tengo a distinguere, io non do a lui il potere di farmi decidere o meno per il mio valore. Io ho una grande stima di me stessa e del mio modo di essere. *Lui ha intaccato il mio modo di sentirmi nella relazione, lui mi ha creato delle insicurezze che non riesco a superare  e che riguardano solo il mio rapporto con lui non me come persona*. Non rinuncio ai miei interessi, alla mia vita di singolo individuo. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, se io sto bene con una persona non cerco altro, se cerco altro è per mancanza di qualcosa o assenza di amore. Sarò fatta male io ma chiedo solo verità e sincerità bella o brutta che sia. Per quello che scrive Perplesso, non sono una così brava moglie, in quel senso abbiamo un rapporto molto paritario e lui è cresciuto indipendente e autonomo senza vizi in tal senso. Lui si reputa guarito, maturato, *io gli rispondo vedremo e nell'attesa sto sul chi va la pronta a prendere la batosta. Non riesco a vivere serenamente questa scelta perchè non riesco a dimenticare o a perdonare..a giorni fa meno male, a giorni di più...come si fa a vivere nel dubbio*


E' per frasi come queste che mi domando cosa ti ha spinta a fare un altro figlio
Sei in attesa di prendere una possibile batosta e fai un figlio?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a starvi dietro, siete velocissimi  però una cosa ci tengo a distinguere, io non do a lui il potere di farmi decidere o meno per il mio valore. Io ho una grande stima di me stessa e del mio modo di essere. Lui ha intaccato il mio modo di sentirmi nella relazione, lui mi ha creato delle insicurezze che non riesco a superare  e che riguardano solo il mio rapporto con lui non me come persona. Non rinuncio ai miei interessi, alla mia vita di singolo individuo. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, se io sto bene con una persona non cerco altro, se cerco altro è per mancanza di qualcosa o assenza di amore. Sarò fatta male io ma chiedo solo verità e sincerità bella o brutta che sia. Per quello che scrive Perplesso, non sono una così brava moglie, in quel senso abbiamo un rapporto molto paritario e lui è cresciuto indipendente e autonomo senza vizi in tal senso. Lui si reputa guarito, maturato, io gli rispondo vedremo e nell'attesa sto sul chi va la pronta a prendere la batosta. Non riesco a vivere serenamente questa scelta perchè non riesco a dimenticare o a perdonare..a giorni fa meno male, a giorni di più...come si fa a vivere nel dubbio


Io ti capisco più di quanto immagini.

Ma quando si è in certe relazioni  si percepisce un disagio ma se ne comprende la natura dopo molto tempo. Ma molto.


----------



## perplesso (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a starvi dietro, siete velocissimi  però una cosa ci tengo a distinguere, io non do a lui il potere di farmi decidere o meno per il mio valore. Io ho una grande stima di me stessa e del mio modo di essere. Lui ha intaccato il mio modo di sentirmi nella relazione, lui mi ha creato delle insicurezze che non riesco a superare  e che riguardano solo il mio rapporto con lui non me come persona. Non rinuncio ai miei interessi, alla mia vita di singolo individuo. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, se io sto bene con una persona non cerco altro, se cerco altro è per mancanza di qualcosa o assenza di amore. Sarò fatta male io ma chiedo solo verità e sincerità bella o brutta che sia. Per quello che scrive Perplesso, non sono una così brava moglie, in quel senso abbiamo un rapporto molto paritario e lui è cresciuto indipendente e autonomo senza vizi in tal senso. Lui si reputa guarito, maturato, io gli rispondo vedremo e nell'attesa sto sul chi va la pronta a prendere la batosta. Non riesco a vivere serenamente questa scelta perchè non riesco a dimenticare o a perdonare..a giorni fa meno male, a giorni di più...come si fa a vivere nel dubbio


ti contraddici.  chi ha una vera e solida autostima,non si fa creare insicurezze.

avere un rapporto paritario non vuol dire che non fai la tua parte in casa (io ho fatto esempi molto banali, ovvio che la suddivisione dei compiti può essere fatta diversamente in ogni coppia) nè che la tua parte in casa sia ai suoi occhi imprescindibile.

gli è che non puoi sapere adesso cosa succederà tra che so 5-6-10 anni.     dirti che devi decidere se vuoi continuare vivere con un uomo così significa proprio questo.

vivere sapendo che quello che è capitato potrebbe anche ricapitare.   non è detto che ricapiti sicuramente,ma nemmeno lui ti può garantire dal fatto che tra 6 mesi non ti caschi un asteroide sul cofano dell'auto.


per curiosità,quanti anni avete tu e lui?


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti capisco più di quanto immagini.
> 
> Ma quando si è in certe relazioni  si percepisce un disagio ma se ne comprende la natura dopo molto tempo. Ma molto.


Quoto.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> UNO che convive E cerca
> 
> 
> In chat donne da scopare come lo classifichi?
> ...



Vorrei chiarire una cosa, quando ho fatto la prima figlia non era venuto fuori nulla...il tuo discorso può valere adesso con la seconda ma dopo la terapia e dopo una scelta presa che è stata di andare avanti e riprovare che faccio non la porto avanti? Non lo mollo aspetto che la prima figlia cresca e vivo in funzione di che cosa? senza speranza aspettando il momento in cui troncare tutto e cambiare vita? e quando? a quanti anni? quali sarebbero le mie speranze o aspettative? Ogni giorno mi alzerei per che cosa? per far crescere mia figlia..ed io? In quale ambiente crescerebbe? in che contesto familiare? Ho deciso di vivere e vivo in funzione della mia scelta, non riuscirei a vivere senza la speranza che le cose possano cambiare, che io possa aver fatto la scelta giusta. Voglio vivere nella verità non nella finzione. In questo caso ho il dubbio nella tua ipotesi disincantata avrei avuto la certezza della finzione. Volevo una famiglia, non mi piace la solitudine dei figli unici e mi sto impegnando per far si che quella dei miei figli sia felice. Sono io la contraddizione, sono le mie paure ed insicurezze il problema e nessuno può aiutarmi con questo. Mi sono presa la responsabilità della mia scelta ma non ho usato assolutamente i figli come risoluzione dei problemi.


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti contraddici.  chi ha una vera e solida autostima,non si fa creare insicurezze.
> 
> avere un rapporto paritario non vuol dire che non fai la tua parte in casa (io ho fatto esempi molto banali, ovvio che la suddivisione dei compiti può essere fatta diversamente in ogni coppia) nè che la tua parte in casa sia ai suoi occhi imprescindibile.
> 
> ...



io in quel caso faccio distinzioni, la mia autostima non la discuto, io come persona , come singolo sono una persona molto sicura di me. Poi c'è il mio rapporto con lui dove ripeto..lui ha minato le mie sicurezze di compagna, di moglie...circoscritte solo nella coppia. Capisco sia contraddittorio ma io la vivo così. 41 lui e 38 io


----------



## Ultimo (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a starvi dietro, siete velocissimi  però una cosa ci tengo a distinguere, io non do a lui il potere di farmi decidere o meno per il mio valore. *Io ho una grande stima di me stessa e del mio modo di essere. Lui ha intaccato il mio modo di sentirmi nella relazione, lui mi ha creato delle insicurezze che non riesco a superare  e che riguardano solo il mio rapporto con lui non me come persona. Non rinuncio ai miei interessi, alla mia vita di singolo individuo. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, se io sto bene con una persona non cerco altro, se cerco altro è per mancanza di qualcosa o assenza di amore. Sarò fatta male io ma chiedo solo verità e sincerità bella o brutta che sia*. Per quello che scrive Perplesso, non sono una così brava moglie, in quel senso abbiamo un rapporto molto paritario e lui è cresciuto indipendente e autonomo senza vizi in tal senso. Lui si reputa guarito, maturato, io gli rispondo vedremo e nell'attesa sto sul chi va la pronta a prendere la batosta. Non riesco a vivere serenamente questa scelta perchè non riesco a dimenticare o a perdonare..a giorni fa meno male, a giorni di più...come si fa a vivere nel dubbio



Infatti, e come darti torto? Tutto il genere umano ha bisogno di amare e di volerne la certezza. Qua dentro persone come me (e mi scoccia portarmi come esempio, perdonatemi) ha imparato ad amare profondamente senza rendere l'amore unico e infinito. Le certezze si hanno di solito nel presente e riuscendo a parlarsi sul serio. Il presente rimane tale e sicuro, il futuro rimane sempre incerto, possiamo cercare di costruirlo giornalmente nella maniera migliore. Prova a tranquillizzarti un po a ragionare togliendo le incertezze che hai, dopo parlane con lui, e parlane serenamente perchè lui anche non fosse la persona che può amarti ti ha amato a modo suo, per quello che sono le sue di possibilità, e tu dovrai scegliere attraverso una serie di situazioni che conosci soltanto tu. Scusami la schiettezza, capisco che alcune parole possano fare del male.


----------



## disincantata (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Vorrei chiarire una cosa, quando ho fatto la prima figlia non era venuto fuori nulla...il tuo discorso può valere adesso con la seconda ma dopo la terapia e dopo una scelta presa che è stata di andare avanti e riprovare che faccio non la porto avanti? Non lo mollo aspetto che la prima figlia cresca e vivo in funzione di che cosa? senza speranza aspettando il momento in cui troncare tutto e cambiare vita? e quando? a quanti anni? quali sarebbero le mie speranze o aspettative? Ogni giorno mi alzerei per che cosa? per far crescere mia figlia..ed io? In quale ambiente crescerebbe? in che contesto familiare? Ho deciso di vivere e vivo in funzione della mia scelta, non riuscirei a vivere senza la speranza che le cose possano cambiare, che io possa aver fatto la scelta giusta. Voglio vivere nella verità non nella finzione. In questo caso ho il dubbio nella tua ipotesi disincantata avrei avuto la certezza della finzione. Volevo una famiglia, non mi piace la solitudine dei figli unici e mi sto impegnando per far si che quella dei miei figli sia felice. Sono io la contraddizione, sono le mie paure ed insicurezze il problema e nessuno può aiutarmi con questo. Mi sono presa la responsabilità della mia scelta ma non ho usato assolutamente i figli come risoluzione dei problemi.



Scusa Ma mi riferivo all'inizio della vostra storia.   Tu lo credevi libero, quindi inganno gia' da subito.


----------



## Simy (10 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa Ma mi riferivo all'inizio della vostra storia.   Tu lo credevi libero, quindi inganno gia' da subito.



e non da poco


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Scusa Ma mi riferivo all'inizio della vostra storia.   Tu lo credevi libero, quindi inganno gia' da subito.


Non vi scusate, amo la schiettezza e la diversità di pensiero. Non avevo colto il riferimento. A quei tempi ero molto più giovane, alle prese con il primo vero amore ed ho dato la seconda possibilità. Il figlio è arrivato dopo un periodo di calma apparente di ben 6 anni, in cui io ho ridato fiducia vera e ho "abbassato la guardia"


----------



## Eratò (10 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Non vi scusate, amo la schiettezza e la diversità di pensiero. Non avevo colto il riferimento. A quei tempi ero molto più giovane, alle prese con il primo vero amore ed ho dato la seconda possibilità. Il figlio è arrivato dopo un periodo di calma apparente di ben 6 anni, in cui io ho ridato fiducia vera e ho "abbassato la guardia"


Il punto è che dovresti cominciare a concentrarti di più su te stessa e sul tuo benessere che si ripercuote anche sulle bimbe... Considera anche il consiglio di Nausicaa... facendoti fare l'impegnativa dal medico di base ti puoi rivolgere a un psicologo della ASL...


----------



## talis (10 Luglio 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Il punto è che dovresti cominciare a concentrarti di più su te stessa e sul tuo benessere che si ripercuote anche sulle bimbe... Considera anche il consiglio di Nausicaa... facendoti fare l'impegnativa dal medico di base ti puoi rivolgere a un psicologo della ASL...


hai ragione, è da un pò che ci sto pensando


----------



## Eratò (11 Luglio 2015)

Buongiorno talis! Come va oggi?


----------



## Tessa (11 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ti capisco più di quanto immagini.
> 
> Ma quando si è in certe relazioni  si percepisce un disagio ma se ne comprende la natura dopo molto tempo. Ma molto.


Verissimo.


----------



## talis (11 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Verissimo.


tipo facendo una stima? dopo quasi 15 anni pensare di non percepire il senso di un disagio è un po' frustrante come pensiero. Come va oggi..che dire va, lo sfogo tramite il forum mi ha aiutato tanto perché scrivendo, leggendo i vostri commenti ho provato emozioni e rivissuto momenti dolorosi. Questo mi ha dato modo buttando fuori un bel po' di sensazioni che mi stavano soffocando di respirare per un po'.
Purtroppo nessuno può darmi quello che cerco, perché sarebbe utopico..e solo che con i figli è cambiato tutto, io sono cambiata. Ho preso visione della vita da un'altra angolatura, nessuno te lo dice, nessuno te lo spiega, ti ritrovi diverso con una maggiore consapevolezza della realtà e della vita.
Il senso di responsabilità nonché le paure si sono accentuate in maniera esponenziale. Leggendo i vostri commenti non posso che provare ammirazione e forse anche un po' di invidia per chi ne è uscito e ha preso il controllo della situazione in un modo o nell'altro. 
Nel mio cuore spero, spero che tutto vada bene, che lui sia cambiato e che stia di conseguenza vivendo la vita che desidera con chi desidera ossia noi..non per comodità o ripiego ma per amore semplicemente. Nel mio cervello al contrario mi vedo sulle rotaie di un treno in attesa di venire travolta.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> tipo facendo una stima? dopo quasi 15 anni pensare di non percepire il senso di un disagio è un po' frustrante come pensiero. Come va oggi..che dire va, lo sfogo tramite il forum mi ha aiutato tanto perché scrivendo, leggendo i vostri commenti ho provato emozioni e rivissuto momenti dolorosi. Questo mi ha dato modo buttando fuori un bel po' di sensazioni che mi stavano soffocando di respirare per un po'.
> Purtroppo nessuno può darmi quello che cerco, perché sarebbe utopico..e solo che con i figli è cambiato tutto, io sono cambiata. Ho preso visione della vita da un'altra angolatura, nessuno te lo dice, nessuno te lo spiega, ti ritrovi diverso con una maggiore consapevolezza della realtà e della vita.
> Il senso di responsabilità nonché le paure si sono accentuate in maniera esponenziale. Leggendo i vostri commenti non posso che provare ammirazione e forse anche un po' di invidia per chi ne è uscito e ha preso il controllo della situazione in un modo o nell'altro.
> Nel mio cuore spero, spero che tutto vada bene, che lui sia cambiato e che stia di conseguenza vivendo la vita che desidera con chi desidera ossia noi..non per comodità o ripiego ma per amore semplicemente. Nel mio cervello al contrario mi vedo sulle rotaie di un treno in attesa di venire travolta.


Di cosa hai concretamente più paura?


----------



## Tradito? (11 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
> Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
> Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
> Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
> ...


Che dirti, se sono passati quattro anni e non ti e' passato,  prenderei in seria considerazione la possibilita' di lasciarlo e voltare pagina.


----------



## Tessa (11 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> tipo facendo una stima? dopo quasi 15 anni pensare di non percepire il senso di un disagio è un po' frustrante come pensiero. Come va oggi..che dire va, lo sfogo tramite il forum mi ha aiutato tanto perché scrivendo, leggendo i vostri commenti ho provato emozioni e rivissuto momenti dolorosi. Questo mi ha dato modo buttando fuori un bel po' di sensazioni che mi stavano soffocando di respirare per un po'.
> Purtroppo nessuno può darmi quello che cerco, perché sarebbe utopico..e solo che con i figli è cambiato tutto, io sono cambiata. Ho preso visione della vita da un'altra angolatura, nessuno te lo dice, nessuno te lo spiega, ti ritrovi diverso con una maggiore consapevolezza della realtà e della vita.
> Il senso di responsabilità nonché le paure si sono accentuate in maniera esponenziale. Leggendo i vostri commenti non posso che provare ammirazione e forse anche un po' di invidia per chi ne è uscito e ha preso il controllo della situazione in un modo o nell'altro.
> Nel mio cuore spero, spero che tutto vada bene, che lui sia cambiato e che stia di conseguenza vivendo la vita che desidera con chi desidera ossia noi..non per comodità o ripiego ma per amore semplicemente. Nel mio cervello al contrario mi vedo sulle rotaie di un treno in attesa di venire travolta.


Se hai questa sensazione, se percepisci questo disagio, se hai paura di venire travolta, devi attrezzarti. 
Costruisci le difese e preparati alla guerra, ti fara' stare piu' sicura. E intanto godi la pace.


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ma non credo sia questo, in quanto all'epoca della prima gravidanza non era uscito fuori nulla, teoricamente lui manteneva la sua doppia vita virtuale e reale senza problemi. Il rapporto non dava segni di cedimento. Non mi ha mai trattata male o fatto sentire non amata.* Non so come farvi capire, se non avessi scoperto nulla mi sarei sentita una persona super amata.*  Subito siamo andati in terapia per un anno e più fino a poco dopo che è nata la bambina e fino a quando anche per la dottoressa avevamo affrontato la soluzione.Ora apparentemente è tutto perfetto..*.ma come sempre capite*? forse mi ritrovo a rivivere la stessa situazione di anni fa quando dalla felicità della gravidanza sono passata allo sconforto della delusione, forse ritrovandomi nelle stesse condizioni di allora mi ritrovo a rivivere le stesse sensazioni con più intensità. Dipendenza affettiva? boh solo per il fatto di averlo sempre perdonato? Il nostro non è stato un rapporto soffocante, ognuno ha sempre coltivato i suoi hobbie e le sue amicizie sia di coppia che singole....non so devo riflettere su questo argomento




Capiamo, capiamo, almeno io ti capisco perfettamente!
Tutto perfetto, come sempre.
Anche per me è sempre stato così e non mi sorprende neanche più questa cosa perché so bene di essere la donna della sua vita, come sicuramente tu sei per tuo marito.
Per contro, però, la situazione del tutto perfetto ha sortito l'effetto contrario su di me perché se lui (parlo di mio marito) era stato capace di comportarsi così, voleva dire una sola cosa e cioè:
che lui E' così
che lui E' FATTO così.  
E questo ha fatto, di per sé, cadere ogni presupposto...
Se, al contrario, ci fossero stati dei problemi nel rapporto, degli attriti, ci sarebbe stata una giustificazione, un "movente".
E' proprio il "tutto perfetto" che mi ha ostacolato nel percorso di ricostruzione...non credo che qualcuno voglia avere accanto a sé uno dalla doppia personalità, uno infido e subdolo, mi fa rabbrividere questo pensiero perché non lo credevo neanche possibile, per me era oggetto di romanzi e film...


----------



## Diletta (11 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a starvi dietro, siete velocissimi  però una cosa ci tengo a distinguere, io non do a lui il potere di farmi decidere o meno per il mio valore. Io ho una grande stima di me stessa e del mio modo di essere. Lui ha intaccato il mio modo di sentirmi nella relazione, lui mi ha creato delle insicurezze che non riesco a superare  e che riguardano solo il mio rapporto con lui non me come persona. Non rinuncio ai miei interessi, alla mia vita di singolo individuo. Cerco di spiegarmi meglio, se io sto bene con una persona non cerco altro, se cerco altro è per mancanza di qualcosa o assenza di amore. Sarò fatta male io ma chiedo solo verità e sincerità bella o brutta che sia. Per quello che scrive Perplesso, non sono una così brava moglie, in quel senso abbiamo un rapporto molto paritario e lui è cresciuto indipendente e autonomo senza vizi in tal senso. Lui si reputa guarito, maturato, io gli rispondo vedremo e nell'attesa sto sul chi va la pronta a prendere la batosta. Non riesco a vivere serenamente questa scelta perchè non riesco a dimenticare o a perdonare..a giorni fa meno male, a giorni di più...*come si fa a vivere nel dubbio*



...si fa male.
Io, se Dio vuole, me lo sono levato e infatti sto molto meglio!
Paradosso, ma è così che mi sento.


----------



## Tradito? (11 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...si fa male.
> Io, se Dio vuole, me lo sono levato e infatti sto molto meglio!
> Paradosso, ma è così che mi sento.


Hai avuto notizie dalla sim?


----------



## AneleElena (11 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Talis..che dire.. Ti capisco molto bene,piu' di quanto immagini.
L'unica cosa che posso dirti è di pensare prima a te stessa e alla nuova vita che porti dentro.
Tutto questo stress non vi fa bene.
Se ne hai la possibilità dovresti poter stare sola,intendo lontano da lui, per poter riflettere con lucidità su tutto.
Anche se capisco che con  gli ormoni a mille tipici della gravidanza,essere lucidi e razionali non sia facile.
Ti sono vicina... Una carezza alla pancia


----------



## talis (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Di cosa hai concretamente più paura?


Bella domanda. E' da oggi che ci penso e non so darti una risposta precisa. In generale potrei dirti che ho paura di soffrire (questa so che è una contraddizione al mio stato d'animo attuale che è appunto sofferente).


----------



## talis (12 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Capiamo, capiamo, almeno io ti capisco perfettamente!
> Tutto perfetto, come sempre.
> Anche per me è sempre stato così e non mi sorprende neanche più questa cosa perché so bene di essere la donna della sua vita, come sicuramente tu sei per tuo marito.
> Per contro, però, la situazione del tutto perfetto ha sortito l'effetto contrario su di me perché se lui (parlo di mio marito) era stato capace di comportarsi così, voleva dire una sola cosa e cioè:
> ...



Hai ragione da vendere. Ma allora se tu sei fatto così perché non mi dai la libera scelta di decidere? è l'inganno che a me manda in tilt, le bugie. Tu scegli, voglio scegliere anche io. Io pensavo che in terapia dovesse andare solo lui, alla fine sono stata richiamata anche io dalla terapista stessa e abbiamo iniziato quella a due. Nessun motivo giustifica un tradimento, però sono venuti a galla anche dei miei atteggiamenti che abbinati ai supo avevano creato un circolo vizioso.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Bella domanda. E' da oggi che ci penso e non so darti una risposta precisa. In generale potrei dirti che ho paura di soffrire (questa so che è una contraddizione al mio stato d'animo attuale che è appunto sofferente).


Ma cosa ti causerebbe sofferenza?
L'inganno?
Se ti dicesse che va a calcetto e invece fa volontariato?
O viceversa?
O se ti ingannasse ancora cercando evasione con altre donne?
Anche se fosse solo virtuale?
Allora non sarebbe l'inganno ma non essere abbastanza per lui?


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Luglio 2015)

Ti voglio dire solo due cose adesso: Benvenuta e solo chi ha fatto male ad altri ha motivo di vergognarsi.


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2015)

talis;1[B ha detto:
			
		

> Ma allora se tu sei fatto così perché non mi dai la libera scelta di decidere?[/B] è l'inganno che a me manda in tilt, le bugie*.*585741]Hai ragione da vendere.  Tu scegli, voglio scegliere anche io. Io pensavo che in terapia dovesse andare solo lui, alla fine sono stata richiamata anche io dalla terapista stessa e abbiamo iniziato quella a due. Nessun motivo giustifica un tradimento, però sono venuti a galla anche dei miei atteggiamenti che abbinati ai supo avevano creato un circolo vizioso.




Ma cosa dici Talis?
La risposta sta in questo detto:
"volere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca", e quasi tutti vogliono questo, altro che libera scelta di decidere...


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Hai avuto notizie dalla sim?



...quello ci sta ancora ammattendo, è parecchio "criptata".
Ma non me ne frega più nulla perché ho la prova inconfutabile che lui mi ha mentito...
E sono state le sue stesse bugie a fregarlo, come spesso succede.

FINE O.T.


----------



## Diletta (12 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Hai ragione da vendere. Ma allora se tu sei fatto così perché non mi dai la libera scelta di decidere? è l'inganno che a me manda in tilt, le bugie. Tu scegli, voglio scegliere anche io.* Io pensavo che in terapia dovesse andare solo lui,* alla fine sono stata richiamata anche io dalla terapista stessa e abbiamo iniziato quella a due. Nessun motivo giustifica un tradimento, però sono venuti a galla anche dei miei atteggiamenti che abbinati ai supo avevano creato un circolo vizioso.




...e infatti ci doveva andare solo lui.
Scusate la presunzione odierna e l'aria da maestrina.


----------



## talis (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti causerebbe sofferenza?
> L'inganno?
> Se ti dicesse che va a calcetto e invece fa volontariato?
> O viceversa?
> ...


L'inganno in generale non lo concepisco.
Il non essere abbastanza per lui..no quello no, non la metto su questo piano. 
Più che altro non essere quello che vuole veramente, non essere quella giusta, quello si. Ma non perché io non valga, semplicemente perché non sono quella che vuole.
Per il mio modo di vedere le cose se ami non cerchi altro, se cerchi altro è perché non hai quello che vuoi.
L'errore che commetto sempre è di proiettare i miei atteggiamenti e le mie reazioni sugli altri, ecco perché poi l'equazione non mi quadra mai. So che un 'altra persona può ragionare diversamente e amare in maniera diversa però mi chiedo..se sei insoddisfatto, se devi andare altrove, principalmente non è la tua vita a risentirne?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> L'inganno in generale non lo concepisco.
> Il non essere abbastanza per lui..no quello no, non la metto su questo piano.
> Più che altro non essere quello che vuole veramente, non essere quella giusta, quello si. Ma non perché io non valga, semplicemente perché non sono quella che vuole.
> Per il mio modo di vedere le cose se ami non cerchi altro, se cerchi altro è perché non hai quello che vuoi.
> L'errore che commetto sempre è di proiettare i miei atteggiamenti e le mie reazioni sugli altri, ecco perché poi l'equazione non mi quadra mai. So che un 'altra persona può ragionare diversamente e amare in maniera diversa però mi chiedo..se sei insoddisfatto, se devi andare altrove, principalmente non è la tua vita a risentirne?



E dopo tutto quello che è successo ora sei insoddisfatta tu.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2015)

Io continuo a restare perplessa


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a restare perplessa


In che senso?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In che senso?


Sono ferma alla gravidanza.
Mio limite non riuscire ad andare oltre


----------



## talis (12 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io continuo a restare perplessa


 farfalla, non so come spiegarti. È' vero mi aspetto la batosta e ci ho fatto un altro figlio. Lo so che sembra una contraddizione ma questo perché anni fa ho scelto,ho scelto di continuare, perdonare e di formare comunque una famiglia. Non so come spiegarti ho paura e' vero ma nello stesso tempo non voglio che la paura mi blocchi la vita.  Non avrei dovuto proprio andare avanti semmai e andare avanti a metà non fa parte di me. Non so se il paragone può reggere  ma è' come una persona che vuole vedere il mondo ma ha il terrore dell'aereo. Può andar bene o male nessuno lo sa. Quindi che fare, rinunciare e vivere in balia della paura oppure volare e sperare che non succeda nulla?  E se una volta in volo ti coglie il panico che fai? Urli e fai atterrare l'aereo a discapito anche di chi viaggia con te? Ecco mi sento esattamente così. Io questo aereo l'ho preso.  lo so che non c'è' niente di razionale e capisco le perplessità e dall'esterno è' facile esserlo


----------



## Nocciola (12 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> farfalla, non so come spiegarti. È' vero mi aspetto la batosta e ci ho fatto un altro figlio. Lo so che sembra una contraddizione ma questo perché anni fa ho scelto,ho scelto di continuare, perdonare e di formare comunque una famiglia. Non so come spiegarti ho paura e' vero ma nello stesso tempo non voglio che la paura mi blocchi la vita.  Non avrei dovuto proprio andare avanti semmai e andare avanti a metà non fa parte di me. Non so se il paragone può reggere  ma è' come una persona che vuole vedere il mondo ma ha il terrore dell'aereo. Può andar bene o male nessuno lo sa. Quindi che fare, rinunciare e vivere in balia della paura oppure volare e sperare che non succeda nulla?  E se una volta in volo ti coglie il panico che fai? Urli e fai atterrare l'aereo a discapito anche di chi viaggia con te? Ecco mi sento esattamente così. Io questo aereo l'ho preso.  lo so che non c'è' niente di razionale e capisco le perplessità e dall'esterno è' facile esserlo


Ma io capisco tutto. Che TU abbia deciso di restare sull'aereo e di rischiare. Capisco che lo fai tu. Non che tiri dentro un figlio che ancora deve nascere. Nei miei momenti di crisi io prendevo la pillola perché tutto avrei voluto tranne far nascere un figlio quando io per prima non ero convinta della mia coppia
Sono scelte. Per me è inconcepibile.  Ovvio che ti auguro che i dubbi passini e che la tua sia una famiglia felice ma non riesco a comprenderti mi spiace


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> farfalla, non so come spiegarti. È' vero mi aspetto la batosta e ci ho fatto un altro figlio. Lo so che sembra una contraddizione ma questo perché anni fa ho scelto,ho scelto di continuare, perdonare e di formare comunque una famiglia. Non so come spiegarti ho paura e' vero ma nello stesso tempo non voglio che la paura mi blocchi la vita.  Non avrei dovuto proprio andare avanti semmai e andare avanti a metà non fa parte di me. Non so se il paragone può reggere  ma è' come una persona che vuole vedere il mondo ma ha il terrore dell'aereo. Può andar bene o male nessuno lo sa. Quindi che fare, rinunciare e vivere in balia della paura oppure volare e sperare che non succeda nulla?  E se una volta in volo ti coglie il panico che fai? Urli e fai atterrare l'aereo a discapito anche di chi viaggia con te? Ecco mi sento esattamente così. Io questo aereo l'ho preso.  lo so che non c'è' niente di razionale e capisco le perplessità e dall'esterno è' facile esserlo



Dici bene che hai agito irrazionalmente.
Nel tuo profondo assocerai, come tante, il fatto che lui voglia un figlio all'amore che prova per te.
Non hai prove contrarie, goditi il volo.


----------



## talis (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici bene che hai agito irrazionalmente.
> Nel tuo profondo assocerai, come tante, il fatto che lui voglia un figlio all'amore che prova per te.
> Non hai prove contrarie, goditi il volo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io capisco tutto. Che TU abbia deciso di restare sull'aereo e di rischiare. Capisco che lo fai tu. Non che tiri dentro un figlio che ancora deve nascere. Nei miei momenti di crisi io prendevo la pillola perché tutto avrei voluto tranne far nascere un figlio quando io per prima non ero convinta della mia coppia
> Sono scelte. Per me è inconcepibile.  Ovvio che ti auguro che i dubbi passini e che la tua sia una famiglia felice ma non riesco a comprenderti mi spiace


Ma io non ho un momento di crisi di coppia... Quello è' stato superato 3 anni fa..con l'aiuto della terapista etc etc. È' un momento di crisi mio, solo mio adesso. Dovuto probabilmente al fatto che  una terapia individuale avrei dovuto continuarla io da sola x superare al meglio il tutto è conviverci.forse all'epoca con la nascita della bambina è tutto non ho avuto il giusto tempo x realizzare. Quando al tirare dentro un figlio attenzione e distinzione. Sono io che rischio in quanto donna e moglie nella coppia. Le mie figlie  e su questo ci metto le mani sul fuoco non rischiano nulla xche' mai e poi mai ne io ne lui creeremmo delle situazioni tali da metterle in disagio. un conto è' il suo comportamento con me, un conto con la figlia. E su questo non ho alcun dubbio..della sua etica di uomo e di padre ho piena fiducia. Non esiste papà migliore di lui. Della sua etica nei miei confronti, come donna il discorso cambia


----------



## talis (12 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dici bene che hai agito irrazionalmente.
> Nel tuo profondo assocerai, come tante, il fatto che lui voglia un figlio all'amore che prova per te.
> Non hai prove contrarie, goditi il volo.


Cioe?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Cioe?


Sii felice di ciò che hai senza ingigantire il disagio che provi, anzi ridimensionandolo.
Del resto l'ansia non serve per prevenire le tegole che ci colpiscono nella vita.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sii felice di ciò che hai senza ingigantire il disagio che provi, anzi ridimensionandolo.
> Del resto l'ansia non serve per prevenire le tegole che ci colpiscono nella vita.


Brunetta lo so che dovrei fare come dici ma un conto è' saperlo, un conto è' riuscire a farlo. Comunque vi devo ringraziare tutti xche'  il confronto con voi si sta rivelando di grande aiuto. Già il poterne parlare non avete idea di come sia liberatorio


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Ma io non ho un momento di crisi di coppia... Quello è' stato superato 3 anni fa..con l'aiuto della terapista etc etc. È' un momento di crisi mio, solo mio adesso. Dovuto probabilmente al fatto che  una terapia individuale avrei dovuto continuarla io da sola x superare al meglio il tutto è conviverci.forse all'epoca con la nascita della bambina è tutto non ho avuto il giusto tempo x realizzare. Quando al tirare dentro un figlio attenzione e distinzione. Sono io che rischio in quanto donna e moglie nella coppia. Le mie figlie  e su questo ci metto le mani sul fuoco non rischiano nulla xche' mai e poi mai ne io ne lui creeremmo delle situazioni tali da metterle in disagio. un conto è' il suo comportamento con me, un conto con la figlia. E su questo non ho alcun dubbio..della sua etica di uomo e di padre ho piena fiducia. Non esiste papà migliore di lui. Della sua etica nei miei confronti, come donna il discorso cambia


Di coppia o tuo. In questo momento non sei serena a causa di quello
Che lui ha fatto. Probabilmente non hai motivi per esserlo ma lo sei. Per crisi intendo questo. Non ti fidi di lui hai dubbi su di lui ecc ecc. Immotivati probabilmente. Ma chi se ne frega. Ti creano un disagio. 
E se ho dubbi su un uomo anch se possono essere immotivati trovo impensabili farci un figlio. 
Sulle sue capacità di padre non ho motivo di dubitare delle tue parole. Magari dopo quel periodo lui è di nuovo solo interessato a te e ama solo te. A me una sua richiesta di un figlio in un momento in cui io non sono serena avrebbe infastidito ma visto che sono l'unica qui a parte Ivanl a sentire stonata questa cosa posso assolutamente essere in torto.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Di coppia o tuo. In questo momento non sei serena a causa di quello
> Che lui ha fatto. Probabilmente non hai motivi per esserlo ma lo sei. Per crisi intendo questo. Non ti fidi di lui hai dubbi su di lui ecc ecc. Immotivati probabilmente. Ma chi se ne frega. Ti creano un disagio.
> E se ho dubbi su un uomo anch se possono essere immotivati trovo impensabili farci un figlio.
> Sulle sue capacità di padre non ho motivo di dubitare delle tue parole. Magari dopo quel periodo lui è di nuovo solo interessato a te e ama solo te. A me una sua richiesta di un figlio in un momento in cui io non sono serena avrebbe infastidito ma visto che sono l'unica qui a parte Ivanl a sentire stonata questa cosa posso assolutamente essere in torto.


Lui non è' al corrente di questo mio stato d'animo. Per lui è' superata ed io non do a vedere nulla in famiglia.  Del mio malessere attuale cadrebbe dalle nuvole. Quanto al resto la pensiamo diversamente, o meglio io la penserei come te molto probabilmente, se non amassi lui.


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

Già il raccontare è un fare. 
Smettere il silenzio e l'isolamento e lasciar uscire le parole. 
E insieme anche un po' d'ansia. 

Posso chiederti come mai non ne parli con lui di come stai?


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Lui non è' al corrente di questo mio stato d'animo. Per lui è' superata ed io non do a vedere nulla in famiglia.  Del mio malessere attuale cadrebbe dalle nuvole. Quanto al resto la pensiamo diversamente, o meglio io la penserei come te molto probabilmente, se non amassi lui.


Posso chiederti perché non lo metti al corrente di come stAi?


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Posso chiederti perché non lo metti al corrente di come stAi?


Perché vorrei prima capirlo io. Vorrei avere le idee più chiare sul mio stato d'animo. Ora come ora non mi sento lucidissima, provo sentimenti ed emozioni contrastanti amplificate rispetto al solito.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già il raccontare è un fare.
> Smettere il silenzio e l'isolamento e lasciar uscire le parole.
> E insieme anche un po' d'ansia.
> 
> Posso chiederti come mai non ne parli con lui di come stai?


infatti il peso di non dire niente a nessuno, di non potermi confidare, di non potermi sfogare era difficile da portare avanti. Stava diventando davvero un macigno


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Perché vorrei prima capirlo io. Vorrei avere le idee più chiare sul mio stato d'animo. Ora come ora non mi sento lucidissima, provo sentimenti ed emozioni contrastanti amplificate rispetto al solito.


Domanda cretina e indiscreta. Se ti dà fastidio ignorala.

Durante e dopo la prima gravidanza e ora avete sempre avuto rapporti regolari.
E se c'è stata una riduzione a cosa è dovuta?


----------



## ipazia (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> infatti il peso di non dire niente a nessuno, di non potermi confidare, di non potermi sfogare era difficile da portare avanti. Stava diventando davvero un macigno


Ti capisco molto bene 

Fa male l'isolamento. E anche il tenere tutto chiuso dentro.

Avere spazi dove raccontarsi, aiuta ad ordinare. 

Con lui non riesci proprio a far emergere nulla di come stai?
Immagino sia pesante tenere tutto su fuori, mentre dentro ti senti pesante.


----------



## spleen (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> infatti il peso di non dire niente a nessuno, di non potermi confidare, di non potermi sfogare era difficile da portare avanti. Stava diventando davvero un macigno


Ciao Talis, ti capisco, so' cosa significhi sentirsi soli pur essendo insieme con qualcuno, è un grosso peso da portare, specie quando si è in difficoltà, l' unica cosa che ti puo alleviare il fardello è parlarne qui nel forum, effettivamente se stare qui dentro ti fa' bene penso tu possa contare su tanti.

Dare suggerimenti per la tua condizione è difficile, penso che dovrai comunque cominciare a pensare un poco di più a te stessa, ritagliarti degli spazi e dei tempi, se possibile, che ti consentano di fare qualcosa che ti faccia stare un po meglio, poi col tempo capirai più a mente fredda la tua situazione e potrai pensare di prendere anche delle decisioni.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Domanda cretina e indiscreta. Se ti dà fastidio ignorala.
> 
> Durante e dopo la prima gravidanza e ora avete sempre avuto rapporti regolari.
> E se c'è stata una riduzione a cosa è dovuta?


No no da quel punto di vista nessun problema e nessuna riduzione. Abbiamo passato dei periodi di stanchezza di coppia anche in quell'ambito ma non in questi anni.


----------



## AneleElena (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> L'inganno in generale non lo concepisco.
> Il non essere abbastanza per lui..no quello no, non la metto su questo piano.
> Più che altro non essere quello che vuole veramente, non essere quella giusta, quello si. Ma non perché io non valga, semplicemente perché non sono quella che vuole.
> Per il mio modo di vedere le cose se ami non cerchi altro, se cerchi altro è perché non hai quello che vuoi.
> L'errore che commetto sempre è di proiettare i miei atteggiamenti e le mie reazioni sugli altri, ecco perché poi l'equazione non mi quadra mai. So che un 'altra persona può ragionare diversamente e amare in maniera diversa però mi chiedo..se sei insoddisfatto, se devi andare altrove, principalmente non è la tua vita a risentirne?


Quoto in pieno.. Se una persona non ti vuole davvero perché continuare a starci insieme?
Forse è come dice Diletta "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca"...


----------



## AneleElena (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> farfalla, non so come spiegarti. È' vero mi aspetto la batosta e ci ho fatto un altro figlio. Lo so che sembra una contraddizione ma questo perché anni fa ho scelto,ho scelto di continuare, perdonare e di formare comunque una famiglia. Non so come spiegarti ho paura e' vero ma nello stesso tempo non voglio che la paura mi blocchi la vita.  Non avrei dovuto proprio andare avanti semmai e andare avanti a metà non fa parte di me. Non so se il paragone può reggere  ma è' come una persona che vuole vedere il mondo ma ha il terrore dell'aereo. Può andar bene o male nessuno lo sa. Quindi che fare, rinunciare e vivere in balia della paura oppure volare e sperare che non succeda nulla?  E se una volta in volo ti coglie il panico che fai? Urli e fai atterrare l'aereo a discapito anche di chi viaggia con te? Ecco mi sento esattamente così. Io questo aereo l'ho preso.  lo so che non c'è' niente di razionale e capisco le perplessità e dall'esterno è' facile esserlo


Talis riesco a capirti...


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Quoto in pieno.. Se una persona non ti vuole davvero perché continuare a starci insieme?
> Forse è come dice Diletta "la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca"...



Purtroppo (per noi) il detto è vero.
Io, tu, Talis e molte altre, ragioniamo in base alla nostra forma mentale che ci fa vedere assurdo cercare altro se sei appagato dalla tua relazione.
Ma non funziona sempre così, anzi, tante volte è l'esatto contrario.
Paradossalmente, certi uomini sono ancora più felici con la propria compagna quando hanno una relazione (non impegnativa) fuori casa.
Agghiacciante vero?


----------



## AneleElena (13 Luglio 2015)

Agghiacciante è dire poco,  soprattutto se sai che la tua compagna, moglie o fidanzata soffrirebbe per questa cosa.. 
Onesta' prima di tutto.. Se vuoi una coppia libera bisogna essere chiari da subito..cosi  che ognuno decida se continuare o meno la storia


----------



## AneleElena (13 Luglio 2015)

Gli uomini così secondo me vogliono soddisfare il proprio ego, con mille donne.. 
La cattiveria sta nell'essere consapevoli di fare del male all'ufficiale e continuare comunque..
Sbagliare è umano 
Perseverare è diabolico


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Agghiacciante è dire poco,  soprattutto se sai che la tua compagna, moglie o fidanzata soffrirebbe per questa cosa..
> Onesta' prima di tutto.. Se vuoi una coppia libera bisogna essere chiari da subito..cosi  che ognuno decida se continuare o meno la storia





AneleElena ha detto:


> Gli uomini così secondo me vogliono soddisfare il proprio ego, con mille donne..
> La cattiveria sta nell'essere consapevoli di fare del male all'ufficiale e continuare comunque..
> Sbagliare è umano
> Perseverare è diabolico



Parli di 'onestà', ma se ci pensi bene c'è già una contraddizione in termini:
chi tradisce come può essere onesto?!
Io parto da questo presupposto...

Coppia libera: ma loro non la vogliono, o meglio, la vogliono solo dalla loro parte!
Mio marito giammai avrebbe fatto il patto della coppia libera!

La cattiveria: sono d'accordo con te se, una volta beccati, perseverano, anche se più di cattiveria, parlerei di stronzaggine allo stato puro!


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

*Ecco...*

rileggendo la discussione d'inizio, una sola cosa mi avrebbe impedito seduta stante di continuare con lui.
La frase:
"la donna della mia vita" indirizzata ad un suo amico.
Meno male che, almeno questo, mio marito me l'ha risparmiato...


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

*talis*

L'impressione che mi dai è che sei contraddittoria, secondo me sei alla ricerca del tuo malessere e nemmeno tu riesci a definirlo,trovarlo, elaborarlo. impasse. 

Provo a spararne un'altra, ma non tenerne conto se ritieni sia proprio fuori strada,chiedendoti a priori scusa se posso essere anche offensivo: hai stima di te stessa,romantica intelligente e capace di capire cosa vuoi, l'amore, semplicemente l'amore. Vuoi quello che tu credi di avere,e che dai, e che magari hai e dai, "empatia, voglia di vivere, dimostrazione giornaliera di essere importante, vuoi un riscontro di quell'amore che tu vuoi donare nella stessa misura dell'importanza che tu dai a certe azioni, sguardi, pensieri e progetti come se questi dovessero nascere spontanei in entrambi. 
 ho come l'impressione che tu vivessi in un limbo, la dove i desideri ci sono e non vengono espressi, la dove i malesseri, dubbi e quant'altro li tieni dentro alimentandoli perchè dall'altra parte non c'è chi ti legge nella mente. E' come quella situazione dove tuo marito, per motivi X suoi, ha compiuto delle azioni deprecabili. Adesso tu nella tua situazione pare stessi cercando una via o per crogiolarti nei tuoi problemi senza parlarne liberamente e schiettamente a tuo marito, o ti stai preparando per comportarti in una qualche maniera che non corrisponderebbe a quei valori che ti appartengono. Si hai già scritto che nel passato..... ma te ne sei tirata fuori subito rendendoti conto che non fa per te tradire. 

Ho come l'impressione che tu stia vivendo un tuo tour de force, mentale, senza volere necessariamente risolverlo. Se è così, perchè? Perchè vuoi rimanere sola in te stessa?


----------



## Jim Cain (13 Luglio 2015)

AneleElena ha detto:


> Gli uomini così secondo me vogliono soddisfare il proprio ego, con mille donne..
> La cattiveria sta nell'essere consapevoli di fare del male all'ufficiale e continuare comunque..
> Sbagliare è umano
> Perseverare è diabolico


Vale anche per le donne.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Vale anche per le donne.


Mannò, ogni tanto esce qualche notizia che il pastore si.. faceva la capra. La puledra. la mucca.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'impressione che mi dai è che sei contraddittoria, secondo me sei alla ricerca del tuo malessere e nemmeno tu riesci a definirlo,trovarlo, elaborarlo. impasse.
> 
> Provo a spararne un'altra, ma non tenerne conto se ritieni sia proprio fuori strada,chiedendoti a priori scusa se posso essere anche offensivo: hai stima di te stessa,romantica intelligente e capace di capire cosa vuoi, l'amore, semplicemente l'amore. Vuoi quello che tu credi di avere,e che dai, e che magari hai e dai, "empatia, voglia di vivere, dimostrazione giornaliera di essere importante, vuoi un riscontro di quell'amore che tu vuoi donare nella stessa misura dell'importanza che tu dai a certe azioni, sguardi, pensieri e progetti come se questi dovessero nascere spontanei in entrambi.
> ho come l'impressione che tu vivessi in un limbo, la dove i desideri ci sono e non vengono espressi, la dove i malesseri, dubbi e quant'altro li tieni dentro alimentandoli perchè dall'altra parte non c'è chi ti legge nella mente. E' come quella situazione dove tuo marito, per motivi X suoi, ha compiuto delle azioni deprecabili. Adesso tu nella tua situazione pare stessi cercando una via o per crogiolarti nei tuoi problemi senza parlarne liberamente e schiettamente a tuo marito, o ti stai preparando per comportarti in una qualche maniera che non corrisponderebbe a quei valori che ti appartengono. Si hai già scritto che nel passato..... ma te ne sei tirata fuori subito rendendoti conto che non fa per te tradire.
> ...


Bella riflessione ultimo e tranquillo non sei offensivo. Non so rispondere alla tua osservazione in pieno. Per un'analisi fatta e facendo riferimento a tutta la mia storia, credo che il mio limbo attuale sia dovuto ad eventi che mi hanno portato a farmi risentire indifesa e innamorata come i primi tempi. 
Dopo le prime due volte, dopo la batosta della frase, come dice Diletta "è la donna della mia vita" io sono cambiata, diventata più esigente, più egoista, più indipendente, non ero più la ragazzina innamorata follemente e broccola. 
Questo mio modo di essere mi faceva sentire più forte rispetto a lui, per questo non ho avuto dubbi, non ho mai controllato nulla etc etc. e gli anni sono passati. C'è stato ad un certo punto un brutto episodio voluto dalla vita che ha rischiato di separarci veramente e li ho riscoperto il mio lato ferito, nascosto, innamorato e indifeso. Arrivata prima figlia e scoperto tutto l'arcano. Questa parte di me venuta fuori è quella innamorata e piena di dubbi. Sicuramente non è una scusa per cercare altro, non mi passa proprio per la testa quello no sicura.
se non voglio risolvere i miei problemi non lo so, la mente è difficile da capire, ma questo loop mentale allora dove dovrebbe portarmi?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Luglio 2015)

Altra domanda indiscreta.
Perché non vi siete sposati prima?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Bella riflessione ultimo e tranquillo non sei offensivo. Non so rispondere alla tua osservazione in pieno. Per un'analisi fatta e facendo riferimento a tutta la mia storia, credo che il mio limbo attuale sia dovuto ad eventi che mi hanno portato a farmi risentire indifesa e innamorata come i primi tempi.
> Dopo le prime due volte, dopo la batosta della frase, come dice Diletta "è la donna della mia vita" io sono cambiata, diventata più esigente, più egoista, più indipendente, non ero più la ragazzina innamorata follemente e broccola.
> Questo mio modo di essere mi faceva sentire più forte rispetto a lui, per questo non ho avuto dubbi, non ho mai controllato nulla etc etc. e gli anni sono passati. C'è stato ad un certo punto un brutto episodio voluto dalla vita che ha rischiato di separarci veramente e li ho riscoperto il mio lato ferito, nascosto, innamorato e indifeso. Arrivata prima figlia e scoperto tutto l'arcano. Questa parte di me venuta fuori è quella innamorata e piena di dubbi. Sicuramente non è una scusa per cercare altro, non mi passa proprio per la testa quello no sicura.
> se non voglio risolvere i miei problemi non lo so, la mente è difficile da capire, ma questo loop mentale allora dove dovrebbe portarmi?




Cara Talis, mi riconosco nelle tue parole.
Quando, paradossalmente, ci sentiamo distaccate emotivamente dai nostri uomini, stiamo molto meglio: più forti, più attente a noi stesse e senza dubbi che ci obbligano al controllo.
Di contro, quando il cuore si apre nuovamente, ecco tornare i sospetti, la paura che loro ci stiano di nuovo fregando.
Questo meccanismo è abbastanza tipico, con lo psicologo ne abbiamo parlato a lungo (ci vado anche ora saltuariamente) e non so come se ne esce.
Nel mio caso, ci ha pensato lui stesso (marito) a farmici uscire.
Infatti, ci sono uscita non appena ho capito che mio marito è un bugiardo che, al suo confronto, Pinocchio è un dilettante!


----------



## Nocciola (13 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Talis, mi riconosco nelle tue parole.
> Quando, paradossalmente, ci sentiamo distaccate emotivamente dai nostri uomini, stiamo molto meglio: più forti, più attente a noi stesse e senza dubbi che ci obbligano al controllo.
> Di contro, quando il cuore si apre nuovamente, ecco tornare i sospetti, la paura che loro ci stiano di nuovo fregando.
> Questo meccanismo è abbastanza tipico, con lo psicologo ne abbiamo parlato a lungo (ci vado anche ora saltuariamente) e non so come se ne esce.
> ...


Hai preso qualche decisione se posso chiedertelo?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Hai preso qualche decisione se posso chiedertelo?



La mia decisione è presto detta:
non ne voglio più sapere!
Sono già andata dal mio avvocato, dico mio perché ci eravamo conosciuti al tempo del fattaccio, infatti si ricordava molto bene di me.
C'è poco da fare in questi casi...separazione, visto che lui non intende andarsene di casa, almeno per l'estate, così da raccogliere le idee.
Forse potrei anche restare sotto lo stesso tetto, come avevo già accennato, vedo che la cosa non mi dà tutto quel turbamento.
Si è rotto proprio quel filino che ancora ci teneva uniti, ed era un filo fragile che andava irrobustito.
Comunque valuterò la cosa sulla base di quello che è meglio per me, ovviamente.
Peccato, ha perso proprio l'ultimo treno.


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> La mia decisione è presto detta:
> non ne voglio più sapere!
> Sono già andata dal mio avvocato, dico mio perché ci eravamo conosciuti al tempo del fattaccio, infatti si ricordava molto bene di me.
> C'è poco da fare in questi casi...separazione, visto che lui non intende andarsene di casa, almeno per l'estate, così da raccogliere le idee.
> ...


non ti turba proprio perche lui e' li.
non sono d accord con questa decisione


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Lui non è' al corrente di questo mio stato d'animo. Per lui è' superata ed io non do a vedere nulla in famiglia.  Del mio malessere attuale cadrebbe dalle nuvole. Quanto al resto la pensiamo diversamente, o meglio io la penserei come te molto probabilmente, se non amassi lui.



Se non ne è al corrente, meglio, perché sarebbe più attento con i suoi eventuali sotterfugi.
Invece, tu non abbassi la guardia e lo controlli, di nascosto...
Tanto, anche se gli parlassi del tuo malessere, non solo cadrebbe dalle nuvole, ma non ti darebbe nessun sollievo, chissà le volte che lui ti rassicura dicendoti di stare tranquilla perché lui si sta comportando bene e bla bla bla...
Cosa vuoi che ci dicano?!
La tranquillità la dobbiamo ottenere noi con i nostri mezzi, tutti accuratamente occultati.

Sì, lo so che quello che ho scritto è l'antitesi di un rapporto d'amore.
Infatti, secondo me, quando non c'è più fiducia...


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Altra domanda indiscreta.
> Perché non vi siete sposati prima?


Perché il matrimonio non è mai stato nelle nostre priorità ne esigenze. Non ho mai pensato che un matrimonio fosse una sicurezza o una necessità in amore. Quella è stata una decisione comune ma dettata solo dall'impossibilità di gestire una famiglia se non si è sposati.
Il convivente non è riconosciuto come figura.
Quando abbiamo comprato casa ne parlavamo sporadicamente, dopo la figlia ci siamo decisi.


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non ti turba proprio perche lui e' li.
> non sono d accord con questa decisione




Ma, non lo so...lui mi è diventato trasparente a cose normali, fastidioso quando sono nervosa per i fatti miei.
E' incredibile come possiamo cenare tutti insieme parlando del più e del meno con le figlie e io interagire con lui senza nemmeno guardarlo in faccia.
Io non posso più avere nessun rapporto con un mentitore simile, posso solo avere compassione...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, non lo so...lui mi è diventato trasparente a cose normali, fastidioso quando sono nervosa per i fatti miei.
> E' incredibile come possiamo cenare tutti insieme parlando del più e del meno con le figlie e io interagire con lui senza nemmeno guardarlo in faccia.
> Io non posso più avere nessun rapporto con un mentitore simile, posso solo avere compassione...


ripeto, solo perche lui e' li. 
quello che tu vuoi e' tenerlo li perche la sua presenza tI da sicurezza , e al contempo fustigarloo (come e' giusto che sia) per I misfatti.
lo mandi via per favour?


----------



## Tessa (13 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ripeto, solo perche lui e' li.
> quello che tu vuoi e' tenerlo li perche la sua presenza tI da sicurezza , e al contempo fustigarloo (come e' giusto che sia) per I misfatti.
> lo mandi via per favour?


Sono d'accordo.
E' un alibi. E lui sa che prima o poi passerà anche questa tempesta.


----------



## Ultimo (13 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Bella riflessione ultimo e tranquillo non sei offensivo. Non so rispondere alla tua osservazione in pieno. Per un'analisi fatta e facendo riferimento a tutta la mia storia, credo che il mio limbo attuale sia dovuto ad eventi che mi hanno portato a farmi risentire indifesa e innamorata come i primi tempi.
> Dopo le prime due volte, dopo la batosta della frase, come dice Diletta "è la donna della mia vita" io sono cambiata, diventata più esigente, più egoista, più indipendente, non ero più la ragazzina innamorata follemente e broccola.
> Questo mio modo di essere mi faceva sentire più forte rispetto a lui, per questo non ho avuto dubbi, non ho mai controllato nulla etc etc. e gli anni sono passati. C'è stato ad un certo punto un brutto episodio voluto dalla vita che ha rischiato di separarci veramente e li ho riscoperto il mio lato ferito, nascosto, innamorato e indifeso. Arrivata prima figlia e scoperto tutto l'arcano. Questa parte di me venuta fuori è quella innamorata e piena di dubbi. Sicuramente non è una scusa per cercare altro, non mi passa proprio per la testa quello no sicura.
> se non voglio risolvere i miei problemi non lo so, la mente è difficile da capire, ma questo loop mentale allora dove dovrebbe portarmi?


Teoricamente dovrebbe portarti a dare a te stessa quello che credi avere e che hai ben descritto, autonomia vera, stima vera, analisi vera della tua vita e non di ciò che volevi e vuoi dare tutt'ora. Che è normale, fisiologico voler dare,e ricevere. ma non bisogna sentirsi feriti così profondamente quando dall'altra parte non c'è nè empatia nè capacità di percepire le emozioni vere ed il malessere che ne esce fuori da chi sinceramente combatte per ciò che crede. 
Devi dare a te stessa ciò che vuoi dare al tuo uomo, prima a te stessa di riflesso a chi ami. perchè a te stessa devi rendere conto delle tue azioni non a chi non le sa cogliere, apprezzare. 

Insomma basta gli altri, pensa a te stessa e ai tuoi figli.loro apprezzano. contate voi. In poche parole. E nel leggermi, se mi capisci, non essere triste, le mie non sono parole per rattristare ma sono parole che vorrebbero servire a svegliarti.


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> E' un alibi. E lui sa che prima o poi passerà anche questa tempesta.




"lo scopriremo solo vivendo..."
parafrasando Battisti, vedremo, non vedo molto margine.
Il mio limite, come avevo già detto, è stato superato dalle menzogne e gli inganni, le cose peggiori che mi si possono fare, non vedo come potrebbe in qualche modo riscattarsi...voi lo intravvedete?


----------



## Diletta (13 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> ripeto, solo perche lui e' li.
> quello che tu vuoi e' tenerlo li perche la sua presenza tI da sicurezza , e al contempo fustigarloo (come e' giusto che sia) per I misfatti.
> lo mandi via per favour?



Ma non è neanche così...infatti non lo fustigo affatto, diciamo che lo ignoro, come se non ci fosse.
Al contempo, però, mi fa anche comodo per le incombenze di casa, per gestire le figlie e compagnia bella, questo sì, lo ammetto.


----------



## nena (13 Luglio 2015)

Ciao Talis, io sto vivendo una situazione simile alla tua (fidanzamento lungo, un figlio piccolo, tradimento) e capisco benissimo il tuo stato d animo. Per me è passato un anno e non riesco a perdonare fino in fondo. Mi tormento, penso e ripenso, mi sento sola, non ho nessuno con cui parlare. Momenti bui, in cui si cade nello sconforto più profondo... poi la quotidianità, il bimbo e i progetti futuri che mi fanno andare avanti e pensare positivo. È difficile ma spero che il tempo aiuti...


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Teoricamente dovrebbe portarti a dare a te stessa quello che credi avere e che hai ben descritto, autonomia vera, stima vera, analisi vera della tua vita e non di ciò che volevi e vuoi dare tutt'ora. Che è normale, fisiologico voler dare,e ricevere. ma non bisogna sentirsi feriti così profondamente quando dall'altra parte non c'è nè empatia nè capacità di percepire le emozioni vere ed il malessere che ne esce fuori da chi sinceramente combatte per ciò che crede.
> Devi dare a te stessa ciò che vuoi dare al tuo uomo, prima a te stessa di riflesso a chi ami. perchè a te stessa devi rendere conto delle tue azioni non a chi non le sa cogliere, apprezzare.
> 
> Insomma basta gli altri, pensa a te stessa e ai tuoi figli.loro apprezzano. contate voi. In poche parole. E nel leggermi, se mi capisci, non essere triste, le mie non sono parole per rattristare ma sono parole che vorrebbero servire a svegliarti.


No no tranquillo non mi rendono tristi le vostre parole. Anzi ogni osservazione, ogni parola mi porta a vedere le cose con un ottica diversa. Capisco perfettamente cosa tu voglia dire e spero e mi auguro che il percorso intrapreso prima o poi mi porti ad un risultato. Xche' io stessa mi rendo conto delle contraddizioni ed emozioni che vivo.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

nena ha detto:


> Ciao Talis, io sto vivendo una situazione simile alla tua (fidanzamento lungo, un figlio piccolo, tradimento) e capisco benissimo il tuo stato d animo. Per me è passato un anno e non riesco a perdonare fino in fondo. Mi tormento, penso e ripenso, mi sento sola, non ho nessuno con cui parlare. Momenti bui, in cui si cade nello sconforto più profondo... poi la quotidianità, il bimbo e i progetti futuri che mi fanno andare avanti e pensare positivo. È difficile ma spero che il tempo aiuti...


Cara nena, che dire mi dispiace davvero tanto. Spero che ognuno qui dentro seguendo un proprio percorso personale arrivi ad un risultato. Attraverso un percorso doloroso sia che sia di coppia sia che sia individuale. La cosa più deleteria x noi credo sia il non poterne parlare a nessuno. Questo amplifica le sensazioni e le ingigantisce. Nel mio caso, lo sfogo sta funzionando, sia inteso proprio come liberazione, sia come supporto dato da persone che non giudicano xche' hanno provato e quindi non se ne escono con un semplice e povero mollalo ma danno spunti da cui poter iniziare un percorso. Almeno io la leggo in questa ottica.


----------



## talis (13 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> "lo scopriremo solo vivendo..."
> parafrasando Battisti, vedremo, non vedo molto margine.
> Il mio limite, come avevo già detto, è stato superato dalle menzogne e gli inganni, le cose peggiori che mi si possono fare, non vedo come potrebbe in qualche modo riscattarsi...voi lo intravvedete?


se posso permettermi, secondo me dipende da quanto tu sia effettivamente caduto dal cuore. Finché c'è' qualcosa, c'è' sempre una debolezza che ci può rendere vulnerabili.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> se posso permettermi, secondo me dipende da quanto tu sia effettivamente caduto dal cuore. Finché c'è' qualcosa, c'è' sempre una debolezza che ci può rendere vulnerabili.



Sì, Talis, giustissimo.
Finché c'è qualcosa, anche solo più una fiamma debole di sentimento rimasto, c'è speranza di poterla alimentare.
In te c'è questa fiamma, grande o piccola, in me non la sento più...


----------



## talis (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, Talis, giustissimo.
> Finché c'è qualcosa, anche solo più una fiamma debole di sentimento rimasto, c'è speranza di poterla alimentare.
> In te c'è questa fiamma, grande o piccola, in me non la sento più...[/QUOTE
> Esatto, se tu non la senti più sei finalmente libera, io invece la sento e bella grande ecco perché mi sento vulnerabile. Se x lui non provi più nulla non può più farti del male


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non ti turba proprio perche lui e' li.
> non sono d accord con questa decisione


Quoto tutti i tuoi interventi in questo thread. Si vede che hai fatto un percorso che ti ha dato consapevolezza.

Brava.


----------



## Ecate (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Purtroppo (per noi) il detto è vero.
> Io, tu, Talis e molte altre, ragioniamo in base alla nostra forma mentale che ci fa vedere assurdo cercare altro se sei appagato dalla tua relazione.
> Ma non funziona sempre così, anzi, tante volte è l'esatto contrario.
> Paradossalmente, certi uomini sono ancora più felici con la propria compagna quando hanno una relazione (non impegnativa) fuori casa.
> Agghiacciante vero?


Io non credo che le cose stiano così. Quando qualcuno cerca o anche involontariamente trova fuori, non è appagato. Ci sono mille motivi per cui un uomo o una donna possano non essere appagati. Non è detto che questi motivi dipendano dal partner. Anzi. Non dipendono mai dal partner. 
Ci sono persone che non sono strutturate per dare esclusività, (tutti per pretenderla, anche i più spudorati fedifraghi) perché cercano se stessi nel rapporto impersonando ruoli... Ruoli che sono inconciliabili in un'unica relazione. Alcuni sono emotivamente più aperti all'amour e si invaghiscono per quel frammento che mancava loro... Altri sono tenaci e pur pretendendo l'impossibile rimangono ancorati al partner 
c'è di tutto ma chi intreccia relazioni al di fuori della coppia non è appagato.
Poi magari non è appagato perché è un neonato cresciuto, ma questa è un'altra storia


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Perché il matrimonio non è mai stato nelle nostre priorità ne esigenze. Non ho mai pensato che un matrimonio fosse una sicurezza o una necessità in amore. Quella è stata una decisione comune ma dettata solo dall'impossibilità di gestire una famiglia se non si è sposati.
> Il convivente non è riconosciuto come figura.
> Quando abbiamo comprato casa ne parlavamo sporadicamente, dopo la figlia ci siamo decisi.


Io ho iniziato la mia storia con il mio ex marito con la convivenza, disinteressata al matrimonio. A distanza di tempo ne ho capito i significati.

Entrambi non se ne sente la necessità perché c'è una riserva mentale, un'insicurezza, un sentire che la fiducia è riservata come una prognosi. Sposarsi per questioni solo pratiche ha un significato. Ma non rispondermi su questo. Ci ho messo molto per capire.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non credo che le cose stiano così. Quando qualcuno cerca o anche involontariamente trova fuori, non è appagato. Ci sono mille motivi per cui un uomo o una donna possano non essere appagati. Non è detto che questi motivi dipendano dal partner. Anzi. Non dipendono mai dal partner.
> Ci sono persone che non sono strutturate per dare esclusività, (tutti per pretenderla, anche i più spudorati fedifraghi) perché cercano se stessi nel rapporto impersonando ruoli... Ruoli che sono inconciliabili in un'unica relazione. Alcuni sono emotivamente più aperti all'amour e si invaghiscono per quel frammento che mancava loro... Altri sono tenaci e pur pretendendo l'impossibile rimangono ancorati al partner
> c'è di tutto ma chi intreccia relazioni al di fuori della coppia non è appagato.
> Poi magari non è appagato perché è un neonato cresciuto, ma questa è un'altra storia



Quoto.
E più quella parte è fragile ed esigente, più viene nascosta.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma, non lo so...lui mi è diventato trasparente a cose normali, fastidioso quando sono nervosa per i fatti miei.
> E' incredibile come possiamo cenare tutti insieme parlando del più e del meno con le figlie e io interagire con lui senza nemmeno guardarlo in faccia.
> Io non posso più avere nessun rapporto con un mentitore simile, posso solo avere compassione...


Diletta cara, conosco questa situazione. Rispetto a prima è un enorme distacco ma se non prosegui nel percorso di distacco ti ritrovi in qualche modo di nuovo a nutrire aspettative, oscillanti tra la prova d'amore sublime (che cancellerebbe tutto) e l'accontentarsi di parole vuote.
La separazione l'ho voluta fermamente io, ma quando è arrivata la convocazione del tribunale ho pianto. Ho pianto per me, per la fine di tutto che era finito da tempo, ma quello era il funerale.
Riduci il più possibile l'agonia. È meglio.


----------



## Ecate (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> "lo scopriremo solo vivendo..."
> parafrasando Battisti, vedremo, non vedo molto margine.
> Il mio limite, come avevo già detto, è stato superato dalle menzogne e gli inganni, le cose peggiori che mi si possono fare, non vedo come potrebbe in qualche modo riscattarsi...voi lo intravvedete?


Pensa a riscattarti tu, che di lui non ti importa più niente 
Credo che ora potrai piano piano chiarirti le idee e reimpostare il rapporto di collaborazione domestica che mi pare tu voglia mantenere con lui a carte scoperte... Per quanto lui ti sia caduto lo deve pur sapere... Sennò la faccenda diventa qualcosa di ambiguo e si può continuare per sempre su due piani irreali di finzione: quando ti senti arrabbiata l'hai lasciato, lui è il padre delle bambine e un aiuto familiare; quando hai nostalgia dei tuoi sogni allora è stato un nuvolone nero, confinato in un cassetto, e voi siete ancora lì, dopo aver affrontato (?) le tante prove che le coppie devono affrontare e che le brave persone superano


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Io non credo che le cose stiano così. Quando qualcuno cerca o anche involontariamente trova fuori, non è appagato. Ci sono mille motivi per cui un uomo o una donna possano non essere appagati. Non è detto che questi motivi dipendano dal partner. Anzi. Non dipendono mai dal partner.
> Ci sono persone che non sono strutturate per dare esclusività, (tutti per pretenderla, anche i più spudorati fedifraghi) perché cercano se stessi nel rapporto impersonando ruoli... Ruoli che sono inconciliabili in un'unica relazione. Alcuni sono emotivamente più aperti all'amour e si invaghiscono per quel frammento che mancava loro... Altri sono tenaci e pur pretendendo l'impossibile rimangono ancorati al partner
> c'è di tutto ma chi intreccia relazioni al di fuori della coppia non è appagato.
> Poi magari non è appagato perché è un neonato cresciuto, ma questa è un'altra storia



Sono d'accordo con te Ecate.
Però si stava parlando di appagamento nella relazione e anche tu dici, giustamente, che il partner non c'entra.
Sì, sono convinta anch'io che ci siano persone "negate" per l'esclusività per le quali un'insoddisfazione di fondo è motivo dominante per infrangerla.
Io ho compassione per questi soggetti...non deve essere bello non essere mai in armonia con se stessi.


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Pensa a riscattarti tu, che di lui non ti importa più niente
> Credo che ora potrai piano piano chiarirti le idee e reimpostare il rapporto di collaborazione domestica che mi pare tu voglia mantenere con lui a carte scoperte... Per quanto lui ti sia caduto *lo deve pur sapere.*.. Sennò la faccenda diventa qualcosa di ambiguo e si può continuare per sempre su due piani irreali di finzione: quando ti senti arrabbiata l'hai lasciato, lui è il padre delle bambine e un aiuto familiare; quando hai nostalgia dei tuoi sogni allora è stato un nuvolone nero, confinato in un cassetto, e voi siete ancora lì, dopo aver affrontato (?) le tante prove che le coppie devono affrontare e che le brave persone superano



Ma lui lo sa, gliene ho parlato.
Non so, però, fino a che punto l'abbia recepito, può essere che coltivi ancora la speranza di "farcela". Continua la sua vita normalmente, è solo un po' più teso, ma per il resto, non trapela nessuna emozione né dispiacere.
A pensarci bene, però, non ci sono più vie di salvezza per lui, qualsiasi cosa mi possa dire, e lui lo sa di essere spalle al muro.
Quello che penso che sia importante è una tutela legale per me, nel senso che io mi voglio sentire libera e non più dentro al matrimonio.
L'avvocato, però, mi ha vivamente sconsigliato la strada di una separazione in casa, ovviamente con atto di separazione, dicendo che è deleteria, ma non ha capito che lui a me non fa più nessun effetto, o forse teme che non sia del tutto così.


----------



## Ecate (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui lo sa, gliene ho parlato.
> Non so, però, fino a che punto l'abbia recepito, può essere che coltivi ancora la speranza di "farcela". Continua la sua vita normalmente, è solo un po' più teso, ma per il resto, non trapela nessuna emozione né dispiacere.
> A pensarci bene, però, non ci sono più vie di salvezza per lui, qualsiasi cosa mi possa dire, e lui lo sa di essere spalle al muro.
> Quello che penso che sia importante è una tutela legale per me, nel senso che io mi voglio sentire libera e non più *dentro al matrimonio*.
> L'avvocato, però, mi ha vivamente sconsigliato la strada di una *separazione in casa*, ovviamente con atto di separazione, dicendo che è deleteria, ma non ha capito che lui a me non fa più nessun effetto, o forse teme che non sia del tutto così.


Diletta, non avevo capito, scusa.
secondo me devi riflettere un po' e capire cosa vuoi e cosa ti fa paura.
salvezza e redenzione per me sono concetti un po' ostici.
Salvezza per me è evitare un grave pericolo.
Redenzione è l'annullamento della colpevolezza alla luce di un sincero pentimento e di azioni continuative tese alla riparazione. È inconciliabile con la reiterazione della colpa.
Sono concetti che tu applichi a tuo marito. 
Cose grosse 
ti conviene concentrarti su di te, ora.


----------



## Jim Cain (14 Luglio 2015)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma lui lo sa, gliene ho parlato.
> Non so, però, fino a che punto l'abbia recepito, può essere che coltivi ancora la speranza di "farcela". Continua la sua vita normalmente, è solo un po' più teso, ma per il resto, non trapela nessuna emozione né dispiacere.
> A pensarci bene, però, non ci sono più vie di salvezza per lui, qualsiasi cosa mi possa dire, e lui lo sa di essere spalle al muro.
> Quello che penso che sia importante è una tutela legale per me, nel senso che io mi voglio sentire libera e non più dentro al matrimonio.
> L'avvocato, però, mi ha vivamente sconsigliato la strada di una separazione in casa, ovviamente con atto di separazione, dicendo che è deleteria, ma non ha capito che lui a me non fa più nessun effetto, o forse teme che non sia del tutto così.


Fai quello che ti dice di fare il tuo avvocato.


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## talis (14 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho iniziato la mia storia con il mio ex marito con la convivenza, disinteressata al matrimonio. A distanza di tempo ne ho capito i significati.
> 
> Entrambi non se ne sente la necessità perché c'è una riserva mentale, un'insicurezza, un sentire che la fiducia è riservata come una prognosi. Sposarsi per questioni solo pratiche ha un significato. Ma non rispondermi su questo. Ci ho messo molto per capire.


Non capisco i tuoi riferimenti e mi riservo di risponderti in maniera approfondita più in là semmai dovessi scorgere un significato nascosto  però sulla questione matrimonio ci tengo a precisare che non è' mai stata una cosa legata a lui, ha sempre fatto parte di me anche prima di conoscerlo. Ho sempre avuto una visione romantica dell'amore che non prevedeva però abito e matrimonio ne niente. quella X me e' sempre stata burocrazia, se due si amano lo fanno punto. Infatti dal non mi sposerò mai sono passata crescendo al solo se necessario. È la burocrazia secondo me lo rende tale


----------



## Diletta (14 Luglio 2015)

Ecate ha detto:


> Diletta, non avevo capito, scusa.
> secondo me devi riflettere un po' e capire cosa vuoi e cosa ti fa paura.
> salvezza e redenzione per me sono concetti un po' ostici.
> Salvezza per me è evitare un grave pericolo.
> ...




Per "vie di salvezza" intendo proprio il significato letterale.
Per lui temo che non ce ne siano: non può evitare il pericolo di sfare il matrimonio.
Non lo può proprio evitare a sto punto.

La redenzione la vedo lontana per il motivo che hai detto tu: inconciliabile con la reiterazione.

Insomma...entrambi i concetti hanno la strada sbarrata.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Non capisco i tuoi riferimenti e mi riservo di risponderti in maniera approfondita più in là semmai dovessi scorgere un significato nascosto  però sulla questione matrimonio ci tengo a precisare che non è' mai stata una cosa legata a lui, ha sempre fatto parte di me anche prima di conoscerlo. Ho sempre avuto una visione romantica dell'amore che non prevedeva però abito e matrimonio ne niente. quella X me e' sempre stata burocrazia, se due si amano lo fanno punto. Infatti dal non mi sposerò mai sono passata crescendo al solo se necessario. È la burocrazia secondo me lo rende tale


L'ho detto che è complesso.

Ho appena risposto nell'altro thread parlando dell'altra faccia della medaglia, la separazione.
Non ci si sposa perché c'è la paura della separazione.
Razionalmente la si spiega in modo romantico, come te, o in modo utilitaristico, come alcuni uomini.
Allo stesso modo si spiega la resistenza alla separazione.
In realtà è un problema nei confronti della relazione e della paura sia dell'impegno sia del dovere affrontare l'abbandono.
Infatti così come tu non prevedevi il matrimonio ora non riesci a vedere la separazione.
Ma se non vedi le due facce resti in un guado. E lui è uguale, magari in modo complementare al tuo.
Ora direi a una figlia che non si vuole sposare o sta con uno che non si vuole sposare di scappare a gambe levate da quella relazione. Ma anni fa parlavo di inutili formalità.


----------



## talis (15 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'ho detto che è complesso.
> 
> Ho appena risposto nell'altro thread parlando dell'altra faccia della medaglia, la separazione.
> Non ci si sposa perché c'è la paura della separazione.
> ...


ottica interessante che però secondo me non riguarda più la coppia a questo punto ma le esperienze di singolo. Nel senso che queste paure: separazione e Unione si dovrebbero ripercuotere anche su altri aspetti della propria vita non solo sul matrimonio. e' un concetto molto difficile da comprendere per me visto che con il matrimonio c'è' solo una firma in più. In entrambi i cosi c'è' Unione, anche nella convivenza. Io ad esempio ero x le coppie di fatto appunto perché il matrimonio per me era  solo burocrazia.


----------



## Diletta (15 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ottica interessante che però secondo me non riguarda più la coppia a questo punto ma le esperienze di singolo. Nel senso che queste paure: separazione e Unione si dovrebbero ripercuotere anche su altri aspetti della propria vita non solo sul matrimonio. e' un concetto molto difficile da comprendere per me visto che con il matrimonio c'è' solo una firma in più. In entrambi i cosi c'è' Unione, anche nella convivenza. Io ad esempio ero x le coppie di fatto appunto perché il matrimonio per me era  solo burocrazia.



Non è solo una firma Talis, è molto molto di più.
Col matrimonio c'è un impegno più serio nel voler percorrere la vita insieme all'altro. Col matrimonio, come istituzione, sia civile che religiosa, si avalla la volontà da parte dei coniugi di assistersi l'un l'altro, di prendersi cura reciprocamente.
Con la convivenza, tutti questi impegni appaiono più sfocati, anche se, eticamente, dovrebbe essere uguale.
Quindi, il matrimonio rende più seri tutti gli aspetti del rapporto, anche in assenza dei figli.
E a maggior ragione, quando arrivano.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ottica interessante che però secondo me non riguarda più la coppia a questo punto ma le esperienze di singolo. Nel senso che queste paure: separazione e Unione si dovrebbero ripercuotere anche su altri aspetti della propria vita non solo sul matrimonio. e' un concetto molto difficile da comprendere per me visto che con il matrimonio c'è' solo una firma in più. In entrambi i cosi c'è' Unione, anche nella convivenza. Io ad esempio ero x le coppie di fatto appunto perché il matrimonio per me era  solo burocrazia.


E perché la burocrazia delle unioni di fatto va bene e quella del matrimonio no?
L'avversione per il matrimonio non è paragonabile a nulla. Quale altro istituto ha questo valore simbolico?


----------



## Tessa (15 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E perché la burocrazia delle unioni di fatto va bene e quella del matrimonio no?
> L'avversione per il matrimonio non è paragonabile a nulla. Quale altro istituto ha questo valore simbolico?


Prendere i voti


----------



## Brunetta (16 Luglio 2015)

Tessa ha detto:


> Prendere i voti


Hai ragione.
Penso che ci sia da riflettere sul perché i gay chiedano il matrimonio e perché c'è chi li osteggia.
Il valore simbolico è molto forte e non lo sottovaluto e non credo debba essere sottovalutato.


----------



## talis (17 Luglio 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione.
> Penso che ci sia da riflettere sul perché i gay chiedano il matrimonio e perché c'è chi li osteggia.
> Il valore simbolico è molto forte e non lo sottovaluto e non credo debba essere sottovalutato.


Hai ragione ha un valore simbolico molto importante ma per me non ne ha mai avuto. Non lo so perché sinceramente coppia di fatto si matrimonio no. è proprio una cosa che fa parte di me


----------



## Horny (17 Luglio 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> UNO che convive E cerca
> 
> 
> In chat donne da scopare come lo classifichi?
> ...


Ciao,
piacere di rileggerti, ancora non posso darti verde


----------



## Horny (17 Luglio 2015)

Ciao talis,
la penso come brunetta (di cui quoto anche il link) e disincantata.
prova a rileggerti il tuo primo post, che tra l'altro e' uno sfogo molto meditato,
e poi il link di brunetta. Cui sfortunatamente basta corrispondere in parte.
E ciò che scrivi ci corrisponde eccome.
lascia perdere che sarai pure una tipa sveglia coi propri interessi.....

tu, come ti è stato già scritto, sei più o meno al punto in cui era erato.
a  38 anni, facciamo anche 40, data la gravidanza.
Se resti, rischi i 50 anni di diletta e i 60 di amarax.
quanto rischi? Solo tu lo puoi valutare.
da fuori, per me rischi molto.

altrimenti, come erato, dai a te stessa una possibilità.
la separazione non è un consiglio.
ma può essere un esempio per il futuro prossimo.
Auguri di cuore.
un abbraccio


----------



## talis (19 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Ciao talis,
> la penso come brunetta (di cui quoto anche il link) e disincantata.
> prova a rileggerti il tuo primo post, che tra l'altro e' uno sfogo molto meditato,
> e poi il link di brunetta. Cui sfortunatamente basta corrispondere in parte.
> ...



Ciao Horny,
è vero il primo post è stato uno sfogo nel vero senso della parola. E non è che non mi rivedo in quello che dice Brunetta, facendo riferimento alla dipendenza affettiva. Mi ci rivedo in parte o meglio agli inizi della mia storia.
Ma quella parte l'ho analizzata con la terapista all'epoca della terapia ecco perché in un mio post le ho fatto notare che quell'aspetto era già uscito fuori.
Non mi ci rivedo più in quello, non è più il mio modo di amare. Io ora amo semplicemente e mi sono ricreata i miei spazi,cosa che prima mi ero negata perché la mia priorità  era lui.
Ho precisato sempre in altri post quanto io adesso tenga adesso alla mia indipendenza.
E' vero rischio molto e da fuori sicuramente non ne vale la pena.
Devo ammettere che la terapia ha fatto la sua parte, ho visto una persona affrontare i proprio scheletri nell'armadio, ho visto una persona umiliarsi nel raccontare gli aspetti più intimi, infidi del nostro trascorso.
Sicuramente questa strada intrapresa ed il figlio hanno fatto da ago della bilancia nella mia scelta di continuare.
Penso alle cose che mi hai scritto, età, futuro, solitudine si, solitudine no ma l'amore purtroppo si vive alla cieca in ogni caso. Io ho scelto di dare l'ultima possibilità, di resettare il tutto quindi dovrei avere gli stessi crucci e le stesse incognite che potrebbe avere una storia nuova.  Ed è qui che nasce il mio conflitto, se ho deciso perché questa paura? Razionalmente il passato è superato, emotivamente è una ferita aperta. Ecco perché avrei voluto continuare la terapia ma individualmente. Per elaborare le ferite che ogni tanto si riaprono e capire se ho effettivamente i mezzi per superarle.
Per me l'amore non è matematica, non può essere un calcolo, nonostante tutto rimango una sognatrice


----------



## JON (19 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> ...Da dove iniziare? Non lo so nemmeno io. E' da molto che medito di scrivere su qualche forum, non ho mai raccontato nulla a nessuno ma adesso mi trovo in un momento di grande e totale sconforto.
> Sono in attesa di una bimba, la seconda per la precisione. Ne ho un'altra di tre anni. Mio marito è tale da due anni dopo 13 di fidanzamento di cui 9 di convivenza.
> Non lo so forse è vero che chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera e noi abbiamo iniziato da subito malissimo, nonostante tutto il rapporto è arrivato fino ad oggi.
> Vado a ritroso di 14 anni circa quando conobbi il mio grande amore  nonché la mia più grande delusione.
> ...


E' una sensazione del tutto plausibile e logica, ma non hai fatto tutto da sola. Sei stata ingannata, semmai l'unico errore che hai commesso è stato quello di permetterglielo. Ma capisci che non è una colpa, non può esserlo se semplicemente si è troppo buoni. Chi è come te davvero non contempla eventuali comportamenti distanti e opposti dal proprio modo di essere.

Qualcuno ti direbbe che sei stata fessa, ma credo che tu non ti senta cosi. Credo che in questi casi la delusione più cocente sia quella di essersi giocati male la propria esistenza. Ed è vero, cominciare cosi male si rivela quasi sempre un totale fallimento.

Non credo si possa rispondere con precisione alle tue domande. Siamo tutti molto diversi e le nostre motivazioni ce le cuciamo su misura. Ciononostante credo che la risposta alle tue domande, specie l'ultima, tu già potresti trovarla dentro te stessa.

Cosa faresti se, slegata da ogni senso di responsabilità sia reale che tua caratteriale, ti trovassi nella posizione di lasciarlo sapendo di non subire e provocare importanti conseguenze?


----------



## talis (21 Luglio 2015)

JON ha detto:


> E' una sensazione del tutto plausibile e logica, ma non hai fatto tutto da sola. Sei stata ingannata, semmai l'unico errore che hai commesso è stato quello di permetterglielo. Ma capisci che non è una colpa, non può esserlo se semplicemente si è troppo buoni. Chi è come te davvero non contempla eventuali comportamenti distanti e opposti dal proprio modo di essere.
> 
> Qualcuno ti direbbe che sei stata fessa, ma credo che tu non ti senta cosi. Credo che in questi casi la delusione più cocente sia quella di essersi giocati male la propria esistenza. Ed è vero, cominciare cosi male si rivela quasi sempre un totale fallimento.
> 
> ...


Mi viene difficile spiegarvi il mio percorso interiore.
Responsabilità, paura delle conseguenze, figli o altro. Questi sono i motivi che mi hanno portato a decidere di continuare la storia, che mi hanno portato a mettermi in discussione davanti ad un terapista è verissimo ma di base provo amore nei confronti di questa persona. Non riuscirei proprio ad avere una persona accanto che non amo, non sono così altruista.
Non so quali siano le dinamiche dei tradimenti, quali siano i pensieri che passano per la testa dei traditori. Quello che è venuto fuori nel mio caso durante la terapia è quasi come un concorso di colpa. Da un suo errore iniziale si è innescato un mio atteggiamento ed una dinamica di coppia che ci ha portati a quel punto. In pratica per anni abbiamo girato in tondo come un cane che insegue la sua coda senza darci una via d'uscita. Le nostre storie personali di individui singoli con il proprio vissuto ed il proprio trascorso si sono intrecciate in una dinamica di coppia malata. Questo l'ho capito e accettato, spero che la terapia abbia rotto questo meccanismo distorto, ciò non toglie che io come singolo sento di averne ancora bisogno perché questi anni su di me, per quello che è il mio carattere hanno avuto un effetto devastante. Vorrei solo riuscire a superare la paura e vivere bene la mia scelta arrivando serenamente alla conclusione in tutti i casi. Qualunque essa sia...la mazzata definitiva o la vita con una  famiglia felice che è cresciuta ed ha imparato dai propri errori.


----------



## Horny (21 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Mi viene difficile spiegarvi il mio percorso interiore.
> Responsabilità, paura delle conseguenze, figli o altro. Questi sono i motivi che mi hanno portato a decidere di continuare la storia, che mi hanno portato a mettermi in discussione davanti ad un terapista è verissimo ma di base provo amore nei confronti di questa persona. Non riuscirei proprio ad avere una persona accanto che non amo, non sono così altruista.
> Non so quali siano le dinamiche dei tradimenti, quali siano i pensieri che passano per la testa dei traditori. Quello che è venuto fuori nel mio caso durante la terapia è quasi come un concorso di colpa. Da un suo errore iniziale si è innescato un mio atteggiamento ed una dinamica di coppia che ci ha portati a quel punto. In pratica per anni abbiamo girato in tondo come un cane che insegue la sua coda senza darci una via d'uscita. Le nostre storie personali di individui singoli con il proprio vissuto ed il proprio trascorso si sono intrecciate in una dinamica di coppia malata. Questo l'ho capito e accettato, spero che la terapia abbia rotto questo meccanismo distorto, ciò non toglie che io come singolo sento di averne ancora bisogno perché questi anni su di me, per quello che è il mio carattere hanno avuto un effetto devastante. Vorrei solo riuscire a superare la paura e vivere bene la mia scelta arrivando serenamente alla conclusione in tutti i casi. Qualunque essa sia...la mazzata definitiva o la vita con una  famiglia felice che è cresciuta ed ha imparato dai propri errori.


Quale dinamica di coppia?
scusa se sono indiscreta, ma non capisco.


----------



## talis (24 Luglio 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> Quale dinamica di coppia?
> scusa se sono indiscreta, ma non capisco.


Dinamiche che comportavano ad un malessere della coppia. In ogni caso assolutamente da non giustificare la strada intrapresa da lui ma tali da creare un fondo non solido. 
Ad esempio il terapista una volta ci disse: "ragazzi ma quanto siete magici, pretendete che uno capisca l'altro senza parlare" . Questo perché ognuno di noi si aspettava delle cose dall'altro senza comprendere che il modo di amare di ognuno può essere diverso dal nostro.
Il mio ragionamento era ad esempio: se lui non fa questa cosa che farei io allora vuol dire che non mi ama.
Ora ho capito che se lui non fa una determinata cosa che farei io è perché non ama a modo mio ma a modo suo.
E se c'è qualcosa che desidero io chiedo, semplicemente senza paura del rifiuto e senza ritenermi umiliata.
Spero di averti fatto comprendere qualcosa. E' difficile riassumere anni di storia ed anni di emozioni in poche righe.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Luglio 2015)

talis ha detto:


> Dinamiche che comportavano ad un malessere della coppia. In ogni caso assolutamente da non giustificare la strada intrapresa da lui ma tali da creare un fondo non solido.
> Ad esempio il terapista una volta ci disse: "ragazzi ma quanto siete magici, pretendete che uno capisca l'altro senza parlare" . Questo perché ognuno di noi si aspettava delle cose dall'altro senza comprendere che il modo di amare di ognuno può essere diverso dal nostro.
> Il mio ragionamento era ad esempio: se lui non fa questa cosa che farei io allora vuol dire che non mi ama.
> Ora ho capito che se lui non fa una determinata cosa che farei io è perché non ama a modo mio ma a modo suo.
> ...


A volte una frase ci spalanca un mondo. Anche quando sembra banale.

Quella frase andrebbe sempre applicata alle altre coppie. A volte si immagina che due non si amino perché il loro rapporto non è come immaginiamo.
Per me il più alto grado di intesa è quando si fa qualcosa insieme senza parole.
Per me è amore mettere via la spesa al supermercato con mia figlia.


----------

